# Anyone can upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $14.99.



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

Go to https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com
Windows 7 PC purchase information
Date of purchase *Make up any date within last 2 months.
Name of retailer * Just say whatever retailer.
PC Brand *I typed in Carbide 500r
PC Model * I typed in random anything.  

That is all it requires, no receipt verification is needed.  Anyone can upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $14.99.  It gives you a promo code, and you download and install from there.

Personally I am loving Windows 8 Pro.  Best $14.99 I have spent in awhile.

Below is an edit from Brandon:  personally I did not use this method, I just did Install now not from media, and I had no issues at all.  /shrug  I chose Do nothing, all my stuff was then in a windows.old folder after Win 8 was done, copied over some games, then went into Disk Cleanup, and deleted Windows.Old folder.  Again, I feel it was still a fresh install the way I did it, take that as you will.  Last edit for me.  Cheers.


Ok after some research I found a fix for the dreaded "0xC004F061" Windows cannot be activated due to not being an upgrade.

Code:
1. Launch the command prompt as an administrator (Windows key & X –or CMD X if running on a Mac).

2. Type regedit and press enter.

3. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE

4. Look for the item MediaBootInstall and set the status to 0

5. Close regedit and head back to the command prompt that should be still open.

6. Type slmgr /rearm and restart when prompted.
http://www.techbeast.net/2012/10/26/...grade-license/

thanks to brandon for the above edit


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 26, 2012)

Good to know.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, at checkout it will ask you for payment of $39.99, just make sure you have that promo code they gave you earlier copied, and at the checkout screen enter your promo code.  

Windows 8 Pro really is not as bad as people are making it out to be, it feels very solid to me.  I watched a few tutorials before installing though, so maybe that helped me make the transition better.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

The new WEI performance is 9.9 scale instead of 7.9







my 7950 at 1200 core didn't even hit it... holy shit.


----------



## GLD (Oct 26, 2012)

Well darn it. Thank's for the info. I have only been running 7 for about six month and want to stick with it as I didn't care for 8 preview. But for $15 I know I have to get 8 Pro and throw it in the drawer for a later date.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

GLD said:


> Well darn it. Thank's for the info. I have only been running 7 for about six month and want to stick with it as I didn't care for 8 preview. But for $15 I know I have to get 8 Pro and throw it in the drawer for a later date.



No problem, I think Microsoft is doing this on purpose just for a very limited time to kind of help get Windows 8 out the door, so take advantage of the price while you can.  Or until they start making people scan and upload their receipts,


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 26, 2012)

Question: let's say that I upgrade. Will my old W7 key work on another PC or will my W7 key become my W8 key? I've never used upgrade versions so I really don't know.


EDIT: Also, can you keep the download archived for a later date or does the wizard force you to upgrade on the spot? Could you clarify the process OP?


EDIT2: NVM, read that in the FAQ


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 26, 2012)

tried lots of popular pcs..none worked. lame


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 26, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> tried lots of popular pcs..none worked. lame



I just put a random model (CEL5404G) and brand: other. Already got the email with the promo code.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 26, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I just put a random model (CEL5404G) and brand: other. Already got the email with the promo code.


Installed over here, about $16, smooth sailing so far.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> Installed over here, about $16, smooth sailing so far.



Yeah if you make it that far you are fine.

It does give you the option to install at a later date after you have paid.

Do not forget to re-install your chipset drivers, LAN drivers etc, make you download the Windows 8 versions from your motherboards driver list.

You will have a windows.old folder, it will not let me delete mine, but it has about 18 GB in it, which I assume is Windows 7.  Shame you can't delete that.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Yeah if you make it that far you are fine.
> 
> It does give you the option to install at a later date after you have paid.
> 
> ...



There are some ways to remove the old folder, I moved the files to usb, and nuked my c drive to avoid that.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

I tried that, it wouldn't work, because Windows C drive is not titled the same way.  It says C:/ not found after it deletes the 16gb or so worth of data, and when I checked, Windows 8 has it listed as C drive.

Oh, well, it is only 16gb lost, not that big of a deal in all honesty.  I have like 500gb free on my 1 TB HDD storage I have attached.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 26, 2012)

My drives are pretty obvious, 
1 60gb for the OS (C)
2 3tb in raid for media
2 2tb drives not in raid for programs that dont need raid speed.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

It's not a big deal, I just compressed the files and going to leave them there.  

Everyone else who upgrades probably has the same thing.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmm, where the hell does it download to???????? Doesn't even ask you where you wish to download the ISO to!


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, where the hell does it download to???????? Doesn't even ask you where you wish to download the ISO to!



To a hidden folder on the root of your C drive. NOT great for someone with a 60gb boot drive. I cant believe they did that.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> To a hidden folder on the root of your C drive. NOT great for someone with a 60gb boot drive. I cant believe they did that.



 yea no shit!!!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> It does give you the option to install at a later date after you have paid.



Does it give you and ISO file to save somewhere?


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Does it give you and ISO file to save somewhere?



No, it WILL let you burn to disk or copy to usb, but it does not give you access to the files.
If you want them though they are in a hidden folder in C, I don't remember its name but it starts with an E.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 26, 2012)

You sir get a big ass thumbs up from me, was gonna buy it for 60 but for 15

who in their right mind could say no to that


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> No, it WILL let you burn to disk or copy to usb, but it does not give you access to the files.
> If you want them though they are in a hidden folder in C, I don't remember its name but it starts with an E.



Yep, it is ESD! 

 Keep in mind, DON'T click the "download Windows" again after it has downloaded once!!! This will delete everything in the ESD folder on your primary drive and will start all over again downloading!!!!


----------



## segalaw19800 (Oct 26, 2012)

here some shot


----------



## Agility (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys, just double confirming. So if i were to buy the upgrade to windows 8, i am provided with a key right? This upgrade thingy is only checking if you have compatible hardware and either XP/Vista/Win7 to enjoy the discount. So what we're buying now is A.K.A full Windows 8 PRO w/ its own key and not some Windows 8 PRO upgrade only (Meaning i need to install my XP/Vista/Win7 first before upgrading to Win8)

Can't seem to find any FAQ for that. Kick my nuts if you found em


----------



## segalaw19800 (Oct 26, 2012)

yes right from the bat


----------



## segalaw19800 (Oct 26, 2012)

it will be on your order summary Don't forget to print it


----------



## Agility (Oct 26, 2012)

seagalaw, those two posts are for me? :\


----------



## segalaw19800 (Oct 26, 2012)

Agility said:


> seagalaw, those two posts are for me? :\



yes


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, it is ESD!
> 
> Keep in mind, DON'T click the "download Windows" again after it has downloaded once!!! This will delete everything in the ESD folder on your primary drive and will start all over again downloading!!!!



that should be in teh first post.



any way i can buy a key or two and save them for later? i dont really feel like upgrading my laptops just yet, but want to grab this deal while i can


----------



## Agility (Oct 26, 2012)

Mussels you could keep em aside and use anytime. Its only purchasing Windows 8 at a much much cheaper price then its original. And that's what i'm doing right now. You might want to get some promotional code for an even cheaper discount. Buying mine for $18SGD ($15USD)

http://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/ links here for offer.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> that should be in teh first post.



 I know Mussels!!! Didn't think about that until I had already posted.......Sorry man! If you can do it, combine the two posts........Sorry for the double post bro.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

Agility said:


> Mussels you could keep em aside and use anytime. Its only purchasing Windows 8 at a much much cheaper price then its original. And that's what i'm doing right now. You might want to get some promotional code for an even cheaper discount. Buying mine for $18SGD ($15USD)
> 
> http://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/ links here for offer.



at what stage do i reach that tho? do i need the download first?


----------



## Agility (Oct 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> at what stage do i reach that tho? do i need the download first?



No. Before. It will prompt you for particular details. The next page would confirm the checkout and includes a box for placing your promotional code. I'm not sure if code is region given. Make sure you press the APPLY before confirming your checkout


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

Agility said:


> No. Before. It will prompt you for particular details. The next page would confirm the checkout and includes a box for placing your promotional code. I'm not sure if code is region given. Make sure you press the APPLY before confirming your checkout



coolio. i've been stuck at the 'lets see whats compatible' screen for a while now.


----------



## Agility (Oct 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> coolio. i've been stuck at the 'lets see whats compatible' screen for a while now.



It took me a few minutes. You might want to restart the application.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

$14.99 Au and i've got legit windows 8. woooo!


----------



## Agility (Oct 26, 2012)

Cool story bro. If i were you, i did make a few purchases for future use.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah i'm going to install/test this later on a different hard drive, and if i like the OS i'll grab a copy for the missus and/or laptop.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 26, 2012)

kool

I did it

thank bro


----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> tried lots of popular pcs..none worked. lame



Same here, it didn't work.


----------



## dylanando (Oct 26, 2012)

Worked for me. $15 windows 8. bargin lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2012)

Worked for me.... Just purchased for £15 ($24 - Welcome to ripoff Britain!) not as cheap as you folks from from the U.S but its still a great offer which i can afford and not something ridiculous like close to £170 ($274) for Win7 Ultimate. 

Currently downloading as we speak. going to burn it onto DVD then install it on my laptop at a later date since my laptop is not much of a gaming machine.


Does the upgrade assistant give you the option to burn the ISO??


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does the upgrade assistant give you the option to burn the ISO??



yes. AND to make a bootable USB drive (which i'm doing right now)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Purchasing now. I guess since its so cheap might as well upgrade while I can.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 26, 2012)

What is the size of the download?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> What is the size of the download?



2.62GB folder in mine. it may have given me the 64 bit version.


late edit: yes, it gave me x64. it detects based on the OS you ran the tool on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> 2.62GB folder in mine. it may have given me the 64 bit version.



fingers crossed it did the same for me too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok purchased and its downloading BUT How do I know if this is x64 bit?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 26, 2012)

It also says:



> Note: You must order your upgrade using the PC that you wish to upgrade.



Why is that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok purchased and its downloading BUT How do I know if this is x64 bit?



I think its all down to the autoupdate tool they make you run. If it detects that you are running a 64bit OS, they might give you the 64bit one.


In any case, if there is no x64 option then I will just not install it and wait until its going for more £££ or $$$ before selling it to a friend.

Its a legit copy after all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Somehow I just think this will backfire.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think its all down to the autoupdate tool they make you run. If it detects that you are running a 64bit OS, they might give you the 64bit one.
> 
> 
> In any case, if there is no x64 option then I will just not install it and wait until its going for more £££ or $$$ before selling it to a friend.
> ...



I believe this maybe like windows 7 and the PRO key can be used on both X64 and X32 but I will have to test it out.

Also if someone gets a X64 ISO, could they PM me. I am going to use the ISO I am downloading on VMware to see what it gives me.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Somehow I just think this will backfire.



Why do you think that MM?


----------



## Raw (Oct 26, 2012)

*We shall see*

As much as I don't want to change to Win 8, for $15.00 I just can't resist.
Maybe I will learn to like it over time.
So I'm d/ling it as I type this.

We shall see.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I believe this maybe like windows 7 and the PRO key can be used on both X64 and X32 but I will have to test it out.
> 
> Also if someone gets a X64 ISO, could they PM me. I am going to use the ISO I am downloading on VMware to see what it gives me.



Im actually looking into this as we speak....

I believe the version downloaded is the 32bit version as I have a Win 7 x64 DVD and there are some install files that have '64' next to it (and yes its a x64 win 7 Disc) which the Win 8 Pro ISO/DVD lacks....

I Have found a x64 iso on 'other' sites that claim it is the final RTM downloaded from DreamSpark (MSDNAA) but Id rather go hit up M$ support first and see what they have to say before resorting to that option.... In any case Im not breaking any laws or regulations as I have already purchased a legit key from M$ which I have the proof of purchase for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why do you think that MM?



I just come from the school of "If its to good to be true, then chances are its not". Old habits die hard.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just come from the school of "If its to good to be true, then chances are its not". Old habits die hard.



It maybe but also it maybe due to some of the critics giving it a bad wrap they want to sell it cheap to begin with so people will get first hand experience and change their minds. Only time will tell and if it does not work out then oh well I am out 15$


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It maybe but also it maybe due to some of the critics giving it a bad wrap they want to sell it cheap to begin with so people will get first hand experience and change their minds. Only time will tell and if it does not work out then oh well I am out 15$



I wish ya luck! I hope no one loses money. 

I'm gonna pass. 49.99 for peice of mind.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Got it! Just to let everybody now, you can upgrade from RP. Here it was 30 Euro. Download. You can create bootable media USB or .iso


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2012)

well I just messaged support about a x64 Win 8 OS and asking if the product key i just purchased works on both 32 and 64bit.

I'll know within a few days im guessing.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 26, 2012)

*Just questioning - is it legal? what you are doing.*

Not trying to be a killjoy and I don't claim to a legal professional.
But, isn't this a legal binding agreement by the parties involved when you register for the offer?

I mean a few are actually saying they falsified some info.

You have to check the agreement box on the registration page to continue the offer.

And, it states:

By registering for this offer, I agree to the program details described in the Program Information section.

Some quotes from that page:

Eligibility Details



Spoiler






> The offer is for customers (e.g. home users, students, and enthusiasts) who purchase a qualified PC. A qualified PC is a new PC purchased during the promotional period with a valid Windows 7 OEM Certificate of Authenticity and product key for, and preinstalled with:
> Windows 7 Home Basic;
> Windows 7 Home Premium;
> Windows 7 Professional; or
> ...





Key Dates



Spoiler






> You must purchase a qualified Windows 7 PC between June 2, 2012 and January 31, 2013 to be eligible for this offer. The last day to register and order your Windows 8 upgrade is February 28, 2013.






Don't take it wrong, I am just bringing up a point I think is relevant.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone found were the installer downloads the files?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Not trying to be a killjoy and I don't claim to a legal professional.
> But, isn't this a legal binding agreement by the parties involved when you register for the offer?
> 
> I mean a few are actually saying they falsified some info.
> ...



Thats kinda my point. I don't think this is legal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats kinda my point. I don't think this is legal.



Technically I DID buy a windows 7 PC in the last two months (A laptop for my aunt). She doesn't want windows 8 so...


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats kinda my point. I don't think this is legal.



I figured you might be going that direction from this post of yours.

Just thought I would put it out there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Technically I DID buy a windows 7 PC in the last two months (A laptop for my aunt). She doesn't want windows 8 so...



Was that the information you gave? If so YOU are good to go! Other people I dunno.



95Viper said:


> I figured you might be going that direction from this post of yours.
> 
> Just thought I would put it out there.



Honestly I'm not trying to troll or be a jerk. Just letting people know there is SOME risk involved......always is when you lie.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Was that the information you gave? If so YOU are good to go! Other people I dunno.



Unfortunately no, at the time I had forgotten about buying it until I seen yours and Vipers post but I could prove it was purchased if needed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Unfortunately no, at the time I had forgotten about buying it until I seen yours and Vipers post but I could prove it was purchased if needed.



I'm sure as Dave would say "Im just being Emo" but I like to play by the rules man.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Has anyone found were the installer downloads the files?



Didn't need to find them. The ugrade assistant provided me with the option to burn an .iso
Installing right now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sure as Dave would say "Im just being Emo" but I like to play by the rules man.



I understand that. It should be a deal for anyone that had already purchased windows 7 in the past 24 months whether it be included in a PC or a custom built PC. Another thing is if they wanted to press the issue, they would have required all the purchase information.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Unfortunately no, at the time I had forgotten about buying it until I seen yours and Vipers post but I could prove it was purchased if needed.



Honesty, a rare thing.
You made me proud of you.

I take back all the awful things I thought about you. Just kidding... I still think them... just joking!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Honesty, a rare thing.
> You made me proud of you.
> 
> I take back all the awful things I thought about you. Just kidding... I still think them... just joking!



Well I just wanted to make sure I wasn't trying to free load on the deal just because. Hell I wasn't even going to upgrade to windows 8 but since the deal like this at the right time. Might as well. I just gotta get it situated were its X64 cause if not I will have to find a ISO for 64 bit


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Another thing is if they wanted to press the issue, they would have required all the purchase information.



That is a stretch there. 

They could press the issue anytime.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2012)

I've purchased about 10 copies of Windows 7 Pro in the last couple of months.
Mine's legal.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2012)

My log:

In India, Microsoft is running a no-strings-attached offer of getting Windows 8 Pro for the equivalent of US $35 (including VAT). By no-strings, I mean you don't need to meet that recently-purchased-Windows 7 criteria.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-in/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_MSCOM_Prog_FPP_Null_Null

I purchased mine. All I had to do was download Windows Upgrade Assistant, pay, get the key, start a download to a *.decrypt file (this is not a disc image), while the WUA either lets you install (upgrade Windows 7), or create a *.iso. I wanted a clean install, so I burnt the image onto a DVD. A receipt of my purchase, including the key, is sent by email, with a special offer to get physical copy for $5 (basically a fancy box and a shiny disc, with a large serving of ego).

I've learned that no matter what (even after Microsoft's own image integrity check, and my disc burner's post-burn verification), the DVD will not boot with UEFI enabled on my motherboard. So I legacy-booted it. Windows 8 Pro setup doesn't like the F6_install RST drivers for Intel chipset-integrated SATA controllers (you can install RST after install). While it will load those drivers, the disks attached to it won't take Windows. So I restarted setup and let it use Microsoft's default AHCI drivers. The key I purchased has to be entered during setup. It gets web-activated immediately after setup.


----------



## Raw (Oct 26, 2012)

*All set now with Win 8 installed*

I d/l'ed Win 8 for the $15.00 and she installed over my 64 bit Win 7, no issues.
I had to choose "Other" for my brand of PC and there were no problems at all.

Now how cool is this... I have a Sharx 300 Security DVR Card installed in this particular PC and I expected real issues with Win 8.
Only because I read that the Sharx Card is extremely temperamental with Windows and 64 bit issues.
Win 8 picked up the DVR card and drivers no problem at all.


So... a legal fully functional copy of the OS for $15.00


UPDATE: A month and half later...I deleted WIn 8 and went back to 7.
In my opinion 8 is total rubbish and doesn't do anything better than 7 as far as what I or most normal computer users do.
Microsoft, just FIRE the goofs that designed this garbage and do yourself a favor.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok just as I expected, I got the 32 bit version. I installed on VMware to double check so now I am going to have to do this the hard way.

I am going to install windows 7 X64 in VMware then within VMware I will run the upgrade advisor and redownload windows 8 from there LOL.

SO MUCH WORK FOR AN OS! wished they would just give ISO links to both after paying.


----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Not trying to be a killjoy and I don't claim to a legal professional.
> But, isn't this a legal binding agreement by the parties involved when you register for the offer?



I didn't download it but tbh what's the point of that offer anyway? Is there any _real_ difference between people who bought W7 long time ago and those who bought it few months ago? Users with legit Microsoft Office 2010 can get 2013 for free and without limitations.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok just as I expected, I got the 32 bit version. I installed on VMware to double check so now I am going to have to do this the hard way.
> 
> I am going to install windows 7 X64 in VMware then within VMware I will run the upgrade advisor and redownload windows 8 from there LOL.
> 
> SO MUCH WORK FOR AN OS! wished they would just give ISO links to both after paying.



I aint doing the upgrade unless I can get the ISO.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 26, 2012)

You can get the ISO =_=

Have you been reading?

In fact, you don't even have to download the ISO right away. You can use any ISO on the internet and use the key they give you to authenticate your copy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

kid41212003 said:


> You can get the ISO =_=
> 
> Have you been reading?
> 
> In fact, you don't even have to download the ISO right away. You can use any ISO on the internet and use the key they give you to authenticate your copy.



I have been reading and I don't download random ISO off the internet. From MS or no one. Some seem to get the option. Some don't.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

If someone had a tech net account that would allow us to download the ISO straight from the store that would be boss


----------



## KainXS (Oct 26, 2012)

until microsofts rips it down wherever its uploaded  -_-


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

If anyone needs to redownload the OS just use the link below along with the key they have given you

http://web.esd.microsoft.com/W8DL/WSEC5B1D8A9DFDFD92DFB736C5B1D8956B5B1D8/Windows8-Setup.exe


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2012)

I am on Windows8 now.


Didn't use the offer, I bought multiple keys and just paid $39.99 CAD+tax each. Downloaded, it put ISO on my desktop to burn later, and then popped up burning dialog, which I used to burn the disc.

Shut down machine, removed Win7 drives, added new SSDs, booted from disc I burned, realized I wrote key wrong, had to re-attach old drives and then get the right CD key, then things went fine.

Typing from it now. It's gonna take me about a week to get set up. Seems significantly faster than Windows7, and I'm liking it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I am on Windows8 now.
> 
> 
> Didn't use the offer, I bought multiple keys and just paid $39.99 CAD+tax each. Downloaded, it put ISO on my desktop to burn later, and then popped up burning dialog, which I used to burn the disc.
> ...



NICE DAVE! I was having issue redownloading a second time on my x64 bit PC, I had to tether my phone to the PC to initiate the download then disable the wireless and reenable the ethernet port which is on my company internet for it to download but its about 18 minutes from being done. Hope its the X64 bit this time since I redownloaded in on a windows 7 x64 machine


----------



## rampage (Oct 26, 2012)

i used the $15 deal,

been on it for a few hours, took 10 min for me to work how to "shut down"  besides that all is fine, just learning the tricks with metro.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 26, 2012)

I really need to get me a new SSD so I can justify doing a fresh install of win 8. What gives you more of a performance boost: SSD dedicated to windows, or a ssd dedicated to gaming?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

I just found out my font managing software will not work with windows 8. So now I gotta find a font manager that will. Just great. :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just found out my font managing software will not work with windows 8. So now I gotta find a font manager that will. Just great. :shadedshu



Damn that sux MM. Maybe they will get an update to fix it.

I just got it redownloaded on the X64 machine and this time it was different cause it asked if I wanted to install to media/ISO so I am hoping this is the X64 bit edition.

You may have to install Virtualbox and install a legal copy of Windows7/XP inside it to use apps that are not working in windows 8


----------



## Raw (Oct 26, 2012)

*Did I just get lucky*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok just found out that the ISO that it allows you to create CAN be used as a FULL install instead of just upgrade. YAY! installing it on VMware right now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn that sux MM. Maybe they will get an update to fix it.
> 
> I just got it redownloaded on the X64 machine and this time it was different cause it asked if I wanted to install to media/ISO so I am hoping this is the X64 bit edition.
> 
> You may have to install Virtualbox and install a legal copy of Windows7/XP inside it to use apps that are not working in windows 8



What sucks is that Windows 8 still has the same tired old font folder with no built in managing software. OSX has had a manager for 10 years now. Come on MS! WTF!


----------



## Raw (Oct 26, 2012)

*I looked at MS site and saw nothing about that?*



Drone said:


> Users with legit Microsoft Office 2010 can get 2013 for free and without limitations.



How?
I looked at MS site and saw nothing about that?


----------



## Naito (Oct 26, 2012)

Raw said:


> How?
> I looked at MS site and saw nothing about that?



Office 2013 Offer


----------



## Raw (Oct 26, 2012)

*Thanks... I'll give it a try.*



Naito said:


> Office 2013 Offer



Thanks... I'll give it a try.



Update: that won't work for me. It is for those who BUY OFFICE TODAY. 
I am an existing Office user. I have had Office 2010 forever...


----------



## GLD (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64,   Did you purchase/dl 8 from a 64bit machine and it gave you the 32bit dl?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

GLD said:


> brandonwh64,   Did you purchase/dl 8 from a 64bit machine and it gave you the 32bit dl?



I bought an purchased from a 32bit machine and my first download was in fact 32bit BUT I went back to my email and redownloaded the installer on my X64 bit machine and it THEN downloaded X64 ISO. So the windowssetup file I linked earlier detects your current OS to see what it should download.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok just found out that the ISO that it allows you to create CAN be used as a FULL install instead of just upgrade. YAY! installing it on VMware right now



I knew it! 

Really, I would have been surprised if this had changed. Though you haven't installed and activated this copy on any bare metal yet? Are you going to activate in VM?


----------



## GLD (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64, Thank's for the info. That sounds easy enough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

I installed with the network adaptor disabled. My ISO on my second download is X64 so yea my theory of the installer detecting which OS you already have is correct.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 26, 2012)

Any chance TPU will host/seed an iso?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

newconroer said:


> Any chance TPU will host/seed an iso?



I doubt MS would like that so much.

*EDIT*

Windows 8 Pro with Start8!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I doubt MS would like that so much.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



So they added a start menu in the final build?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So they added a start menu in the final build?



No its a addon called start8

http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> No its a addon called start8
> 
> http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/



Ah ok. I was gonna laugh.


----------



## Naito (Oct 26, 2012)

There is also Classic Shell that is capable of doing the same thing and more:

http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

My first topic with over 100 posts, holy shit this rocks!!!

My only regret about upgrading was I did not do a fresh install, but that is ok, 16GB in a windows.old folder is nothing to cry about.  I have plenty of storage room.  I am really liking Windows 8 Pro and I upgraded my Dad last night too and he likes it.  xD

I just pinned command line, control panel, all that stuff I siphoned for in the Start menu to either my task bar or start home page, so I don't need a start button personally.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> My first topic with over 100 posts, holy shit this rocks!!!
> 
> My only regret about upgrading was I did not do a fresh install, but that is ok, 16GB in a windows.old folder is nothing to cry about.  I have plenty of storage room.  I am really liking Windows 8 Pro and I upgraded my Dad last night too and he likes it.  xD
> 
> I just pinned command line, control panel, all that stuff I siphoned for in the Start menu to either my task bar or start home page, so I don't need a start button personally.



If you downloaded the X64 edition, it should have allowed you to create an ISO. This is the best way since you can boot from it either on DVD or USB then do a CUSTOM installation that lets you install fresh.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you downloaded the X64 edition, it should have allowed you to create an ISO. This is the best way since you can boot from it either on DVD or USB then do a CUSTOM installation that lets you install fresh.



You cheered me up with your posts brandon.  I was going to pass but when I saw you burn iso to disc for a clean install, i was excited.  I think i'll jump now.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I doubt MS would like that so much.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



Do they have any aero looking themes, or are all desktops that ugly?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2012)

ah well, hopefully it'll go through


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2012)

So I got quite a quick response from support.... Here goes....





















long story short.... Either:

A: He knew exactly what was going on since i used my cousins laptop she bought about a month ago to register for the Win 8 Pro, gave no fucks and didnt want to help at all

B: He totally had no idea how a 32bit or 64Bit OS works

C: English wasnt his first language and there was a break down in translation because even though he typed in 'good' english with no spelling mistakes, most of it just didnt make any real sense to me.

-----

the dude does have a funky name though....


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You cheered me up with your posts brandon.  I was going to pass but when I saw you burn iso to disc for a clean install, i was excited.  I think i'll jump now.



I said it earlier. You can get the .iso and do a verrrry clean install. Everything went smoothly so I'm on the latest Windows 8 Pro bought with 30 Euro and upgraded from a totally free Windows 8 RP. You really can't beat the offer.

My E8400 machine thinks it's an i7 now. It flies.



> the dude does have a funky name though....



The dude is a she. It's a Romanian name.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> No its a addon called start8
> 
> http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/



Yeah see...all that bitching and twisted panties for nothing.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> My E8400 machine thinks it's an i7 now. It flies.



Does it make that much of a difference?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

Gosh $15 for an upgrade is practically nothing. That is enough to make my decision to stay with 7 seem wobbly. I still just don't see any real big benefits.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 26, 2012)

Can someone PM me a combo that works including where it was purchased/brand/model? Or just PM me a code? lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> Gosh $15 for an upgrade is practically nothing. That is enough to make my decision to stay with 7 seem wobbly. I still just don't see any real big benefits.


 
Being a desktop user I didn't think so either until I started reading Technet articles and what not about new features and improvements in 8. Technet ≠ marketing, for the most part.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Does it make that much of a difference?



Well, I had Vista before (and an old bloated install) so for me it's like night and day. Anyway it feels fast, don't know how it is coming from 7.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Does it make that much of a difference?



Yes it does.  My boot times with Win7 plus SSD was around 30 seconds for a full restart, now it is only about 7-9 seconds.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

For my gaming desktop I dont think win 8 would do anything. Win 8 might give my laptop some more battery life. I wonder how much. If it was anything even 10% it would be worth it.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I doubt MS would like that so much.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



I had no issues registering my Asus Viper Elite PC from Ebuyer  

I might just have to install this now, was going to leave it a while but this may swing it.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> I had no issues registering my Asus Viper Elite PC from Ebuyer
> 
> I might just have to install this now, was going to leave it a while but this may swing it.



Yeah, $14.99 for an entire OS is not a shabby deal imo.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Has anyone found were the installer downloads the files?



Yes. You have to "show hidden folders" in the view options for Windows Explorer. Once that is set it will shot your C:/ESD. That is where the download and starting .exe is located.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

just going to throw this up as well, all new Windows 8 Pro peeps get the $9.99 media pack free, this is only for a limited time.  

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs

fixed link

its down right now but should be back up Microsoft says within 10 hours or so


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> just going to throw this up as well, all new Windows 8 Pro peeps get the $9.99 media pack free, this is only for a limited time.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w.../feature-packs
> 
> its down right now but should be back up Microsoft says within 10 hours or so



The link is wrong.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs

there u go, fixed my bad


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2012)

Finally got it to work.  The first few times, checkout initialization failed....  a hour or 2 later it works 

Whatevs!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

I might just get this for my laptop. 2 different websites show about a 7-12% more batter life.
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/win8-speed-performance,review-1760-3.html
http://www.itworld.com/windows/254380/hands-windows-8-cp-battery-life-test?page=0,1

And if I just find I absolutelly hate windows 8, I can go back to windows 7. I doubt I would though.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 26, 2012)

cool.  I will get one for my new laptop and upgrade it.  New SSD is waiting, so this will be the right time to do all from scratch.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks again Phusius, i'm actually excited about this Windows 8 now


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks again Phusius, i'm actually excited about this Windows 8 now



Yeah, just don't forget to also download the free media player pack I linked a few posts back, it's probably only going to be free for a week or two at most.  $9.99 after that.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Yeah, just don't forget to also download the free media player pack I linked a few posts back, it's probably only going to be free for a week or two at most.  $9.99 after that.



In fact it's free until RP expires and the upgrade deal expires which is 31st of Jan 2013.

quote:  Offer valid from October 26, 2012, until January 31, 2013, and is limited to one product key per email address.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

hey folks, if you need to delete your windows.old folder like I needed to since i did the Do Nothing option during install here you go

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2527-windows-old-folder-delete-windows-8-a.html


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

Pissed off, the metro apps aren't working, I click one it opens the tile full screen then snaps back to the home screen, now I remember why I deleted the RTM build


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Pissed off, the metro apps aren't working, I click one it opens the tile full screen then snaps back to the home screen, now I remember why I deleted the RTM build



I have not had this issue at all... :/


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I have not had this issue at all... :/







this is metro ie full screen, no address bar, nothing. The other metro apps open like this too, ie: as a big tile, they never get to the GUI and just snap me back to the home screen. Why the fuck did I upgrade my Win 7 install


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

Well upgrading was a mistake no matter what, dude.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

oh i dont launch my IE or Chrome from there, i click on desktop and launch from there.

/shrug

also i recommend the fresh paint app, its really cool u get to mix your colors on a palette like real artists and pick ur brushes and change the width etc, and choose what u want to paint on paper, canvas with oil, etc.

very cool app.  its free.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys just wondering I was going to be build my sister a new comp with W7 if I do this great deal and do a full install can I then use my old W7 key for her new comp?


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well upgrading was a mistake no matter what, dude.



You may well be right though it's no where near as flakey as it was in XP era and usually works really well aside maybe an app or 2 that might need a reinstall. 

Fuck it, going to burn an .ISO and do a clean install, just need to move my steam folder off my SSD cause I'll be damned if I'm downloading all my games again 

Great Friday night, fucking hardcore me


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got Creating a purchasing order failed. Try again later......


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Just got Creating a purchasing order failed. Try again later......



Yeah, manofthem had this problem too but after a few hours it finally worked randomly.  Must be something on their end, their servers are probably overloaded.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 26, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> You may well be right though it's no where near as flakey as it was in XP era and usually works really well aside maybe an app or 2 that might need a reinstall.
> 
> Fuck it, going to burn an .ISO and do a clean install, just need to move my steam folder off my SSD cause I'll be damned if I'm downloading all my games again
> 
> Great Friday night, fucking hardcore me



Feel bad for you.  Don't want to add salt, always backup backup backup what ever you can.

good luck with your install.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Just got Creating a purchasing order failed. Try again later......





Phusius said:


> Yeah, manofthem had this problem too but after a few hours it finally worked randomly.  Must be something on their end, their servers are probably overloaded.



Yes, it happened like 6 times in a row.  Took a break with some bf3 and came back to it.  Magically it worked first time, wihoo, not sure why.


----------



## GLD (Oct 26, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey guys just wondering I was going to be build my sister a new comp with W7 if I do this great deal and do a full install can I then use my old W7 key for her new comp?



Like he said, do we get a seperate key for 8 Pro, or do you use our old OS key?


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

GLD said:


> Like he said, do we get a separate key for 8 Pro, or do you use our old OS key?



you get a separate key.  its emailed to you with your receipt as well as during checkout.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2012)

I did the upgrade. Seems to work fine other than all my icons are a mess on the desktop because Fences is no longer running.

Edit : Just started up Fences and it put everything back where it belonged.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep just got it to work D/L'ing(3%) now.

This is what you get.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I did the upgrade. Seems to work fine other than all my icons are a mess on the desktop because Fences is no longer running.



Kriej, don't judge it right away.  It took me about an hour or so to learn all the little tricks.  Like when I am browsing full screen through Chrome on the Start page, there is no red x to end it, you just go to left hand corner, wait a second, and left hand column appears, this allows you to snap right, left, or close that item.  I had like 8 things up and didn't realize it until i figured this out.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't see any real problems with it. Everything works so far.
The "UI previously known as Metro" is a little weird, but it's only one click to get to the desktop.

When it automagically chose what apps to put on the start page it picked EvE-Online as one, so it can't be all bad.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

Just letting you all know Microsoft is starting tos end out emails now for the Media Player for free, it was overloaded for last 20 hours or so, but new keys are finally being emailed.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

Tells me my Windows 7 product key is not valid.
Edit: That was my laptop product key. So I tried my OEM desktops windows 7 key. I then got told I do not fulfill the requirements.

Was not meant to be then. Guess I will just have to continue happily using windows 7.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't see any real problems with it. Everything works so far.
> The "UI previously known as Metro" is a little weird, but it's only one click to get to the desktop.
> 
> When it automagically chose what apps to put on the start page it picked EvE-Online as one, so it can't be all bad.



Windows key + X is the mother of shortcuts.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Windows key + X is the mother of shortcuts.



oh shit, thanks crap daddy, i have never really used a shortcut but this one does help me  lol


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> Tells me my Windows 7 product key is not valid.
> Edit: That was my laptop product key. So I tried my OEM desktops windows 7 key. I then got told I do not fulfill the requirements.
> 
> Was not meant to be then. Guess I will just have to continue happily using windows 7.



My bad. I was thinking of the promo code. Since I did the upgrade it didn't need a PK


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> Tells me my Windows 7 product key is not valid.
> Edit: That was my laptop product key. So I tried my OEM desktops windows 7 key. I then got told I do not fulfill the requirements.
> 
> Was not meant to be then. Guess I will just have to continue happily using windows 7.



Strange. I upgraded from a FREE Release Preview installed a couple of months ago.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> What are you using your Windows 7 product keys for? They send you a new PK for Windows 8 Pro.



I was useing the windows 7 key to get the win 8 key


----------



## suraswami (Oct 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Strange. I upgraded from a FREE Release Preview installed a couple of months ago.



probably they turned the flag on saying its now a full version 

hmm next notorious question :  How many times I can activate the same key


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> I was useing the windows 7 key to get the win 8 key



You must not be doing something right, you don't need a Win 7 key at all.  Just have win 7 installed.


----------



## goodgreenganja (Oct 26, 2012)

Did anybody else's Windows 8 download speed suck this bad? I'm using the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant and this is insane. I can normally download a 2 gig file in less than 30 minutes, but right now it's telling me it will take 7 hours 30 minutes. It's at 6%. I really really don't feel like waiting that long.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

suraswami said:


> probably they turned the flag on saying its now a full version
> 
> hmm next notorious question :  How many times I can activate the same key



At 14.99, I see no reason to even try this.  Me and my Dad paid for ours separate, please no illegal talk.  



goodgreenganja said:


> Is anybody else getting EXTREMELY slow download speeds on Windows 8? I'm using the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant and this is insane. I can normally download a 2 gig file in less than 30 minutes, but right now it's telling me it will take 7 hours 30 minutes. It's at 6%. I really really don't feel like waiting that long.



did you reinstall your motherboard drivers?

you have to download the new win 8 LAN, chipset drivers for your mobo...


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't find my product code, it wasn't in the emails and only given in the upgrade assistant, how can I retrieve this, whole fucking thing is making me regret spending £15


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

I click the link in the OP.
I choose USA.
I fill out my info.
Then the screen below comes up asking for a windows 7 key.


----------



## goodgreenganja (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> did you reinstall your motherboard drivers?
> 
> you have to download the new win 8 LAN, chipset drivers for your mobo...



Sorry, I meant the download speed of Windows 8 itself. I'm still on Windows 7. A speed test (while downloading Windows 8) shows a 25mb connection. Do their servers just suck that bad?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2012)

goodgreenganja said:


> Sorry, I meant the download speed of Windows 8 itself. I'm still on Windows 7. A speed test (while downloading Windows 8) shows a 25mb connection. Do their servers just suck that bad?



No, mine didn't take that long at all, it was rather quick.  I can't remember exactly how long, but not 6 hrs, maybe like 25 minutes.  Perhaps the word is out and they're getting hammered


----------



## suraswami (Oct 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> I click the link in the OP.
> I choose USA.
> I fill out my info.
> Then the screen below comes up asking for a windows 7 key.
> http://i.imgur.com/Em0P7.png



did they change it now?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

suraswami said:


> did they change it now?



I am just posted what I get. I am getting denied.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't' know James, I didn't have anything like that.

Mine downloaded in about 70 minutes and I haven't had to reload any Mobo or LAN drivers and everything seems to work fine. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## goodgreenganja (Oct 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> No, mine didn't take that long at all, it was rather quick.  I can't remember exactly how long, but not 6 hrs, maybe like 25 minutes.  Perhaps the word is out and they're getting hammered



I restarted my computer and resumed and it's still showing 6 and a half hours. What the hell is going on? This wouldn't really make sense, but could it be because I told it I wanted to keep all my settings and apps?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2012)

I kept everything  too ganja. Not sure why yours is taking so long.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

It never asked me for a Windows 7 key, they must have fixed it... no longer $14.99 for everyone lol?



UbErN00b said:


> Can't find my product code, it wasn't in the emails and only given in the upgrade assistant, how can I retrieve this, whole fucking thing is making me regret spending £15



should have a receipt emailed to you, it has the win 8 key on that email.  i wrote mine down on an index card when it first showed it to me... so yeah?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> It never asked me for a Windows 7 key, they must have fixed it... no longer $14.99 for everyone lol?
> 
> should have a receipt emailed to you, it has the win 8 key on that email.  i wrote mine down on an index card when it first showed it to me... so yeah?



I took a screen shot, copied the key to a text document, and wrote it down on paper.  Can't be too careful!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't' know James, I didn't have anything like that.



I could post a screen shot of every page as they come up. I followed the link from the OP.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

James, go here:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_Hero_Home_FPP_Null

then when you click download you will get the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant which will guide you.

On second thought I think the 15$ offer is valid for win 7 machines bought recently.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> James, go here:
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_Hero_Home_FPP_Null
> 
> then when you click download you will get the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant which will guide you.



I don't need help upgrading. I upgraded to windows 7 just fine, and installed windows 8 release preview way back just fine. I did remove the preview soon afterwords though. The problem is buying the upgrade key for $15 dollars. I think my cropped screen shot was misleading.







I do not think upgrading to windows 8 is worth $40.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> James, go here:
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_Hero_Home_FPP_Null
> 
> ...



yes, its only for new machines.  which is why my topic is brilliant because my machine is 1 year old.  lolol

here are my desktop wallpapers, im in the mood for sharing today.

http://imgur.com/41cfA,fkcPA,UPrB3,MPanZ,0FpLN,P8c8h,qV0aN,xyonq,pD90X,gE3mj,Wf5gi,je8F9,fNIQo,4ZtBy

14 images there just click next, see if you like any


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> yes, its only for new machines.  which is why my topic is brilliant because my machine is 1 year old.  lolol
> 
> here are my desktop wallpapers, im in the mood for sharing today.
> 
> ...



My laptop is not even a year old. My desktop is almost 2 years.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> I could post a screen shot of every page as they come up. I followed the link from the OP.



I don't know. Maybe has something to do with the date you entered or the model?
I don't remember what I put in, I was just winging it.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> My laptop is not even a year old. My desktop is almost 2 years.



They must have fixed it James, I am sorry.  It never asked any of the rest of us for our Win 7 key, lol.  Like I said I think Microsoft did it on purpose to just get the talk riled up, throw some freebies out there, just get the pot boiling.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't know. Maybe has something to do with the date you entered or the model?
> I don't remember what I put it, I was just winging it.



Same here. What date did you put in? I put in october 1 2012.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 26, 2012)

WTF is this?


----------



## goodgreenganja (Oct 26, 2012)

YEEESSS!!

After pausing, closing out, and reopening the program a few times it now says "11 minutes". I am psyched.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2012)

The pages still look the same to me.
I don't remember, I just picked a random date in October and retailer was Newegg, and I think I chose "other" for the computer.
I don't remember what I put in model.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> The pages still look the same to me.
> I don't remember, I just picked a random date in October and retailer was Newegg, and I think I chose "other" for the computer.
> I don't remember what I put in model.



For a model, I just put in a dell from the internet 

What's with the screen above, ship a DVD for $14.99, or download for $39.99?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 26, 2012)

I think once you go past that if you don't check the media one it asks for the promo code and you get the download one for $15


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121026/Win8.png



Yes, hit checkout and go from there


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2012)

I think it just doesn't like me. I just tried 10 different dates. All had different reference numbers.

This is the last bit of info I put in.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> I think it just doesn't like me. I just tried 10 different dates in october and 3 in september all with with multiple different emails.
> 
> This is the last bit of info I put in.
> http://i.imgur.com/LXGMS.png



clean your cache with cc cleaner and try again is all i can say

and yes sas that page is normal, just hit continue u enter your promo code after you put in your credit card info.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> I think it just doesn't like me. I just tried 10 different dates. All had different reference numbers.
> 
> This is the last bit of info I put in.
> http://i.imgur.com/LXGMS.png



Maybe try Pc brand as Other, unless the computer your trying is the HP Envy maybe it knows.

At 35% DL I have slow internets


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

Sigh ... the things I do for my friends on TPU.
I'll try again and blow another $15 and let you know what I did.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Sigh ... the things I do for my friends on TPU.
> I'll try again and blow another $15 and let you know what I did.



Not for me please. Sasqui seems to be getting it just fine.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay, I picked USA, Put in all my information, picked October 2nd 2012 and Newegg.
Computer was "Other" and "Built it myself".
I got the promo code almost instantly in e-mail.

I can't run the upgrade assistant now as I already am upgraded here, but I can do it later at work or something. Up to this point it never asks for any CC info.
Hmm ... Maybe I can just pull the ISO? Nope, looks like it will check compatibility.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, no option to download to a USB after paying, what happens after this step?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

It's loading .... after a whole bunch of other stuff it will install (upgrade the OS) and run.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> OK, no option to download to a USB after paying, what happens after this step?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121026/Win8_DLD.png



That comes after downloading 

When it's done, you can choose to install now, save to media (usb or iso), or  a third option....


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2012)

Got it now. Decided I would try internet explorer instead of chrome. It worked. I used kreij's details first without trying any others on IE.

I got the promo code email. Gosh what an hours of stupid chrome stuff. Thanks everyone. I was getting pretty frustrated wondering why I got the short stick.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> Got it now. Decided I would try internet explorer instead of chrome. It worked. I used kreij's details first without trying any others on IE.
> 
> I got the promo code email. Gosh what an hours of stupid chrome stuff.



I too used Chrome.  I tried several times and got errors, but I came back to it and it worked.  maybe there's some weird power behind Chrome giving errors when IE should be used lol


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

Never thought it might be happier with IE, but it makes sense. lol

IE FTW !! (at least in this case).


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> When it's done, you can choose to install now, save to media (usb or iso), or  a third option....



Rock on... thx.

I hope it doesn't just start the install... don't want that till I clone my drive.


----------



## Sinzia (Oct 27, 2012)

Just ordered/paid my $15, downloading now so I'll see if it asks me for a win7 key later.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Never thought it might be happier with IE, but it makes sense. lol



Ya. Microsoft:"We will LET people buy windows 8 for cheap. It is the only way we will get our windows 8 sales numbers up. We will only allow it to work with Internet explorer, so that our browser numbers go up too. MUA HA HA HA"

Anyways, I'll upgrade my laptop tonight or tomorrow night. Whichever happens to have more time that I can take away from sleep.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> Ya. Microsoft:"We will LET people can buy windows 8 for cheap. It is the only way we will get our windows 8 sales numbers up. We will only allow it to work with Internet explorer, so that our browser numbers go up too. MUA HA HA HA"



Hey, we got sucked in 


I'm worried that I'll be *forced *to upgrade... raped by Microsoft!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Rock on... thx.
> 
> I hope it doesn't just start the install... don't want that till I clone my drive.


I don't remember the exact timing, but it didnt just start installing.  i too was worried about that, but my worries were relaxed when it asked me what I wanted to do.  When it comes to it, the option to "install now" is highlighted, but you have to choose the second media option, be careful not to hit enter or space (maybe) and have it start installing lol



james888 said:


> Ya. Microsoft:"We will LET people can buy windows 8 for cheap. It is the only way we will get our windows 8 sales numbers up. We will only allow it to work with Internet explorer, so that our browser numbers go up too. MUA HA HA HA"


i lol'd


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I don't remember the exact timing, but it didnt just start installing. i too was worried about that, but my worries were relaxed when it asked me what I wanted to do. When it comes to it, the option to "install now" is highlighted, but you have to choose the second media option, be careful not to hit enter or space (maybe) and have it start installing lol


Yea, I didn't hit next or anything... we'll see.

Double post!  Here's what I get next...


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2012)

So when I do upgrade my laptop I would prefer to do a clean install. Should I "find" an iso and just use the win 8 key I was provided.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2012)

TRIPLE POST... next up - download to USB.  It warns about erasing all data, so I presume it's formatting the drive?


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 27, 2012)

I done a clean install from iso,but I don't know if the iso requires a keymatch?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> TRIPLE POST... next up - download to USB.  It warns about erasing all data, so I presume it's formatting the drive?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121026/Win8_DLD4.png



missing a step!

prior to dowloading to USB did you select Install by creating media or install later from desktop?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> I'm worried that I'll be forced to upgrade... raped by Microsoft!



It's too late Sas. It's going to install and overwrite the OS. It will kill all your family pets and everything in the 'fridge will go bad. The shingles on your roof will curl and ants will infest your underwear drawer.

This is all normal. Just click "next".


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It's too late Sas. It's going to install and overwrite the OS. It will kill all your family pets and everything in the 'fridge will go bad. The shingles on your roof will curl and ants will infest your underwear drawer.



Farckleberries!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It's too late Sas. It's going to install and overwrite the OS. It will kill all your family pets and everything in the 'fridge will go bad. The shingles on your roof will curl and ants will infest your underwear drawer.
> 
> This is all normal. Just click "next".





Sasqui said:


> Farckleberries!



Oh silly he's teasing you...  that only happens with Apple products


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Farckleberries!



Quick. Let loose some bug bombs around your underwear drawer. You know, the only thing that would truly be a problem.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

Watch the language guys, We're trying to tone it down a little. 

Anyway, carry on.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 27, 2012)

Windows 8, I'm down with this sickness!!!!

THE SICKNESS IS RISING, WINDOWS 8 IS SELLING, WHATS ALL THAT IS GOOD HAS DIED THEY SAY!!!!!  BUT IM DOWN WITH THIS SICKNESS!!! THESE CHANGES!!!!  IM DOWN WITH THE SICKNESS!!!!

/ME JUMP ON BED AND JAMS OUT


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Windows 8, I'm down with this sickness!!!!
> 
> THE SICKNESS IS RISING, WINDOWS 8 IS SELLING, WHATS ALL THAT IS GOOD HAS DIED THEY SAY!!!!!  BUT IM DOWN WITH THIS SICKNESS!!! THESE CHANGES!!!!  IM DOWN WITH THE SICKNESS!!!!
> 
> /ME JUMP ON BED AND JAMS OUT



So let me ask you, are you excited for Windows 8? 

Haha, i'm excited too, especuially for $15, can't beat that.  I can see there's a learning curve slightly, but it's getting easier.


----------



## gaiden.sensei (Oct 27, 2012)

A theory this is how it works for the $15.00 deal:

- They are giving out keys that can't be installed on a different computer. If you use your work computer or laptop to run the assistant and buy a key for your desktop, apparently it will not work. So make sure you run the assistant on the computer you want to install it from.
- They are storing your existing retail/oem keys, and probably designate the new W8 key as OEM so it'd work for that build only.
- There is a maximum number of offers you can get per customer, other forums mentioned it is 5 per person (not sure if per name or email, or what?)

I have a hunch when you download and install the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant, it checks your previous key (whether retail or oem) and puts it into their server and probably assigns these $15 keys as OEMs.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 27, 2012)

Bought one and downloading now


----------



## aeameh (Oct 27, 2012)

Dumb question: I'm planning on upgrading my PC very soon. Can I just upgrade to Windows 8 on this computer, and then transfer over to a new HDD/SDD when I get the newer components? Or am I better off uploading to ISO and saving the disk for later use?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 27, 2012)

create ISO and save it.  always better.


----------



## GLD (Oct 27, 2012)

gaiden.sensei said:


> A theory this is how it works for the $15.00 deal:
> 
> - They are giving out keys that can't be installed on a different computer. If you use your work computer or laptop to run the assistant and buy a key for your desktop, apparently it will not work. So make sure you run the assistant on the computer you want to install it from.
> - They are storing your existing retail/oem keys, and probably designate the new W8 key as OEM so it'd work for that build only.
> ...



Im not flaming, but I doubt this theroy.


----------



## dedi (Oct 27, 2012)

It fails over and over again for me. Tried different Browser/Computer and Data I submitted.

I guess there isn't anyone who would complete a round of registration for me and send me a promo code?


----------



## trickson (Oct 27, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Go to https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com
> Windows 7 PC purchase information
> Date of purchase *Make up any date within last 2 months.
> Name of retailer * Just say whatever retailer.
> ...



Any one that has money can. The rest of us are fucked!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2012)

i'm now on windows 8, and all is working well.

only problem i had was typoing the key.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2012)

trickson said:


> Any one that has money can. The rest of us are fucked!



I was/am a neighsayer of windows 8. For $15 though... I think that is plenty worth it to get  another 20-40 minutes out of my laptop. My gaming desktop can not be bothered for $15 dollers, and would only accept it free.


----------



## trickson (Oct 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i'm now on windows 8, and all is working well.
> 
> only problem i had was typoing the key.



great!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2012)

some aspects of the UI are semi retarded. they just dont make sense.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 27, 2012)

how do I make sure if AHCI is enabled on Windows 8, heard its not the same like W7.

SSD running on AMD E-300 CPU laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2012)

suraswami said:


> how do I make sure if AHCI is enabled on Windows 8, heard its not the same like W7.
> 
> SSD running on AMD E-300 CPU laptop.



ummm, its a BIOS setting? not a windows setting.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Yea, I didn't hit next or anything... we'll see.



Ugh I hit Install later from your desktop and nothing happened(I did want to put it on my flash drive yet)... does anyone know where it saves the DL or do I have to re-download the whole thing!? I have insanely slow internet.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Ugh I hit Install later from your desktop and nothing happened(I did want to put it on my flash drive yet)... does anyone know where it saves the DL or do I have to re-download the whole thing!? I have insanely slow internet.



Someone posted earlier its dl'd to a hidden folder, I think it was like c:/esd or something along those lines.  I think it mentioned in page 1-2.  You should have chosen the second which would have allowed you to save as ISO or to USB.



Mussels said:


> some aspects of the UI are semi retarded. they just dont make sense.



Yes is correct. Some things don't work as well as they should. Things that used to be simple are slightly more complicated now, like shutting down or restarting or sleep lol. I suppose it'll get better, maybe start to make more sense.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep it was under c:\esd now i need to save it as a ISO, it even has the Setup.exe

EDIT: Ok got it all ready to install some time in the future. When I have some free time I will go to W8!


----------



## suraswami (Oct 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ummm, its a BIOS setting? not a windows setting.



my laptop doesn't have those settings in the BIOS, it auto detects I guess.

This is what I did, not sure if its correct tho, can somebody verify this?

http://www.ithinkdiff.com/how-to-enable-ahci-in-windows-8-after-installation/


----------



## Phusius (Oct 27, 2012)

132 guests viewing...  I think some of Microsoft finally found this topic... moderators how do I change my IP address?  lol, dem big boys gon' be comin' for me for letting out this trick ^^

edit:  seriously tho i can't get into any trouble for this topic can i?  i mean its not my fault they said u had to buy a new win7 pc within 6 months to get the 14.99 upgrade then make a mistake so anyone can do it...


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 27, 2012)

the worst that could happen is MS refunds the money and the keys become invalid. You just linked to the offer page, it's their mistake not yours.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2012)

Phusius said:


> 132 guests viewing...  I think some of Microsoft finally found this topic... moderators how do I change my IP address?  lol, dem big boys gon' be comin' for me for letting out this trick ^^
> 
> edit:  seriously tho i can't get into any trouble for this topic can i?  i mean its not my fault they said u had to buy a new win7 pc within 6 months to get the 14.99 upgrade then make a mistake so anyone can do it...



133 tpu members watching waiting but not logged in


----------



## hnsight_pow (Oct 27, 2012)

*Code?  Help!*

Could anyone PM me with a code?  I've tried all browsers, various e-mails, clearing cookies, but can't make it without getting the 'verification' page.  Glad to spend $15 to try out some new MS sauce.

I'll be glad to trade a myopia rehab coupon I have (if you have to wear glasses, this is totally worth it - myopia challenge from frauenfeld clinic, for free instead of $200)

Many thanks!


----------



## sttubs (Oct 27, 2012)

It tells me I'm not elidgible from two different computers using different info. Maybe the put a stop to it?


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

Phusius said:


> It never asked me for a Windows 7 key, they must have fixed it... no longer $14.99 for everyone lol?
> 
> 
> 
> should have a receipt emailed to you, it has the win 8 key on that email.  i wrote mine down on an index card when it first showed it to me... so yeah?



Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr oh yea


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Yep it was under c:\esd now i need to save it as a ISO, it even has the Setup.exe
> 
> EDIT: Ok got it all ready to install some time in the future. When I have some free time I will go to W8!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121027/.jpg



how did you get the x64 iso?


----------



## Caleb666 (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn, I signed up for a $14.99 coupon with fake data (I didn't really buy a Windows 7 machine a while ago) and bought Win8, and now after reading that someone reported a problem, I'm scared that I might've wasted those $14.99 

So what's the latest on this? Has anyone recently used the $14.99 coupon with fake data and has the activation gone smoothly (without requesting Win7 key)?


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 27, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Go to https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com
> Windows 7 PC purchase information
> Date of purchase *Make up any date within last 2 months.
> Name of retailer * Just say whatever retailer.
> ...



Just got another friend to do exactly this since when I did it it did verify anything


----------



## Caleb666 (Oct 27, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Just got another friend to do exactly this since when I did it it did verify anything



Did he do a successful install?


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 27, 2012)

Caleb666 said:


> Did he do a successful install?



So far yes

Also when you do this make sure that the PC model and Manufacturer has Windows 7 on it like the Toshiba Satellite S855-S5252 for example.


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 27, 2012)

Turning off the computer using win 8 OS is effort!
I definitely prefer windows 7


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

MightyMission said:


> Turning off the computer using win 8 OS is effort!
> I definitely prefer windows 7



Effort pushing power button?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2012)

my win 8 is now trying to activate and failing, says the key i have is invalid?


-.-'


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe it only likes OEM keys? It's supposed to be for "new PCs" which would imply an OEM install.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Effort pushing power button?



yeah, my case is behind my desk. i wake via keyboard, and sleep the PC. it gets rebooted once a month for updates. definitely designed for tablet/mobile with a dedicated power button in easy reach.


edit, since i nearly double posted: win 8 has installed just fine. its just that now i came home from work many hours later, it wants me to activate and it wont. so far i've had no loss of functionality or anything.


----------



## Drone (Oct 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> so far i've had no loss of functionality or anything.


It's like Windows 7. You can use it in-activated for 3 days.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2012)

Drone said:


> It's like Windows 7. You can use it in-activated for 3 days.



yeah but it activated to install, and now wants to activate again and wont, even with the key i paid for -.-


hoping its temporary


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2012)

ok got it: by trying to install the key a dozen times over, i finally got an error message that makes sense.


windows didnt like that i did a clean install, even tho it accepted the key at the time. has to be upgraded from an existing OS.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> yeah but it activated to install, and now wants to activate again and wont, even with the key i paid for -.-
> 
> hoping its temporary



Not a good sign.  I was wondering what would happen to my OEM Win7 license key after upgrading, does it become invalid?  If you try upgrading on anything other than the original Win 7 machine, doe it fail like you describe?

My plan was to clone my Win7 HDD and do the upgrade to Win8 on the clone... just in case.  But as I said, the concern is the old Win7 install will be checked as invalid.

Edit:



Mussels said:


> ok got it: by trying to install the key a dozen times over, i finally got an error message that makes sense.
> 
> windows didnt like that i did a clean install, even tho it accepted the key at the time. has to be upgraded from an existing OS.



That makes sense.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2012)

as i posted just before you replied - its because i did a clean install and not an upgrade (Since i wanted to use a fresh OS)


i just have to upgrade over the top of this OS, and it should be good.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2012)

mussels said:


> as i posted just before you replied



... Lol  I was editing to reply to the reply for which you replied....


----------



## dedi (Oct 27, 2012)

any one who would get a promo code for me? If think it still works, but never has for me, always getting to the validation page where I should enter a Win7 key.

I know I'm asking for much, but I would really appreciate it so much!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2012)

dedi said:


> any one who would get a promo code for me? If think it still works, but never has for me, always getting to the validation page where I should enter a Win7 key.
> 
> I know I'm asking for much, but I would really appreciate it so much!



Use internet explorer. I had the same problem but got through it when I tried with IE instead of chrome.


----------



## Drone (Oct 27, 2012)

nvm it's fine now


----------



## dedi (Oct 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> Use internet explorer. I had the same problem but got through it when I tried with IE instead of chrome.



I tried, both 32 and 64bit. From 2 different computers. Multiple times


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

Great, I did a clean install too so looks like I'll be having this trouble too.


----------



## dedi (Oct 27, 2012)

Drone said:


> I'm still on evaluation copy ... so it's impossible to activate from the fresh copy or I misunderstood you? If so it sucks lol



I thought there is a registry hack to apply when doing a plain fresh install, which will allow you to activate it.


----------



## dedi (Oct 27, 2012)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\OOBE]
"MediaBootInstall"=dword:00000000


try this.
Change it from 1 to 0
then reboot and activate

If this does not work alone, continue with

1. Open elevated command prompt (Right click -> Run As Administrator)
2. Type slmgr -rearm <enter>
3. Reboot

After that it should be activated.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2012)

dedi said:


> I tried, both 32 and 64bit. From 2 different computers. Multiple times



Try firefox on ubuntu then. http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/#
I spent an hour trying different info in chrome. Then went to IE and it worked without a problem. I used the info october 2, newegg, other built myself


----------



## Drone (Oct 27, 2012)

nvm it's resolved now


----------



## dedi (Oct 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> Try firefox on ubuntu then. http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/#
> I spent an hour trying different info in chrome. Then went to IE and it worked without a problem. I used the info october 2, newegg, other built myself



Same thing for me with chrome, firefox and IE. 
Not quite Ubuntu, but I tried also Android, Chrome and FF. Still nothing works.

The only hope for me is now someone would be that nice to obtain a promo code for me


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

When I try to run certain executables I am getting "The extended attributes are inconsistent".
Thoughts?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

dedi said:


> Same thing for me with chrome, firefox and IE.
> Not quite Ubuntu, but I tried also Android, Chrome and FF. Still nothing works.
> 
> The only hope for me is now someone would be that nice to obtain a promo code for me



I may be able to help, give me a bit.


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 27, 2012)

You can get the Windows 8 Pro for $39.99 from Staples, Office Max, and Office Depot. I know Office Depot for sure but customers have to ask to price match it from Staples and Office Max since they are price matching it from Microsoft.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

dedi said:


> The only hope for me is now someone would be that nice to obtain a promo code for me





manofthem said:


> I may be able to help, give me a bit.



You have a PM, try it out


----------



## snowbound (Oct 27, 2012)

I am a bit confused here is this offer giving keys that do not work on computers which already either have Windows8 Release Preview or on ones that you want to do a clean install onto?

Its a bit moot here anyways since it did not take my Windows7 key for proof of ownership.


----------



## dedi (Oct 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You have a PM, try it out



Thank you very much! From here on it worked flawless

It's great to meet such nice people


I still don't know what makes the difference, I even tried going through TOR, but only with firefox (torbrowser) and firefox/chrome on android (orbot). Maybe VPN to an other country could work, but I dont have access to one.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 27, 2012)

Can't believe some of these posts, sorry you all had so much trouble, I literally just typed a random date, and literally the words Carbide 500r and random what the brand and model. 

I selected transfer Nothing, then deleted the windows.old folder with disk cleanup after all was done, you literally could not tell it was not a fresh install.  /shrug

Windows activated perfectly with 0 hiccups.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

No need to apologize, Phusius.
You posted a link to get Windows 8 for a great price.
There will always be issues as different people will do different things that may or may not work as planned.
This thread is a great place for people to figure out the details and ask for help to get everything working to their satisfaction.


----------



## redeye (Oct 27, 2012)

dedi said:


> Same thing for me with chrome, firefox and IE.
> Not quite Ubuntu, but I tried also Android, Chrome and FF. Still nothing works.
> 
> The only hope for me is now someone would be that nice to obtain a promo code for me



with all due respect....


you can't use ubuntu to get a windows upgrade key... 
just use any other window browser... 

BTW i used chrome in win7 to get the win8 "deal"...  i planned on upgrading the win7, but then remembered that it is always wise to clean install...that is what i did. 

And I Disconnected My Windows 7 drive.

everything went smoothly.. (only difference is that you must enter your win8 key in order to procede with the win8 install... but it did install cleanly and i did not have to activate)
of course, when i checked the win8 activation by using "slmgr /xpr" it responded with "this computer is permanently activated"... if that means that it is permanently tied to this computer... oh well,it is only  15 "wasted" dollars on a program..  ok overstated a bit...

anyways, I'm going to let win8 "age" a bit... i think i prefer win7...  but i do like win8's task manager.



TL;DR... use win7 to get the "deal"... must enter the win8 key before installing... clean install preferable IMO, and i prefer win7 at the moment.


----------



## redeye (Oct 27, 2012)

snowbound said:


> I am a bit confused here is this offer giving keys that do not work on computers which already either have Windows8 Release Preview or on ones that you want to do a clean install onto?
> 
> Its a bit moot here anyways since it did not take my Windows7 key for proof of ownership.



you get a key for win 8 pro. (and i works for me for a clean install)

i don't really know if you can upgrade the win8 preview with the key (microsoft "free" preview OS tend not to be upgradable..) you can try, nothing lost. if it does not work, reinstall win8, and you could do the files and settings thing, reinstall all the programs etc... "a clean install"


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Can't believe some of these posts, sorry you all had so much trouble, I literally just typed a random date, and literally the words Carbide 500r and random what the brand and model.
> 
> I selected transfer Nothing, then deleted the windows.old folder with disk cleanup after all was done, you literally could not tell it was not a fresh install.  /shrug
> 
> Windows activated perfectly with 0 hiccups.



Stuff your sorrys in a sac . Everything on the Internet is do at your own risk, but i think most have been having a decent time with this. I just got my Media key so I'm good there too.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 27, 2012)

redeye said:


> you get a key for win 8 pro. (and i works for me for a clean install)
> 
> i don't really know if you can upgrade the win8 preview with the key (microsoft "free" preview OS tend not to be upgradable..) you can try, nothing lost. if it does not work, reinstall win8, and you could do the files and settings thing, reinstall all the programs etc... "a clean install"



You can upgrade from win8 preview. I did that but for the 40$/30Euro ugrade offer via download.


----------



## snowbound (Oct 27, 2012)

There are also problem that some people like me are encountering even getting to the point of purchasing the upgrade in that some Windows7 keys are not being accepted. I hesitate in that there appears to be an on going activiation or reactivation problem after the installation.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

snowbound said:


> Windows7 keys are not being accepted.



Why do you need your Windows 7 key? you receive a Windows 8 key when you purchase at no time did I have to refer to my Win7 key?



manofthem said:


> Stuff your sorrys in a sac . Everything on the Internet is do at your own risk, but i think most have been having a decent time with this. I just got my Media key so I'm good there too.



What's this media key?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> What's this media key?



Phusius posted this link a few pages back, took a while to get it though.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs



Phusius said:


> just going to throw this up as well, all new Windows 8 Pro peeps get the $9.99 media pack free, this is only for a limited time.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs
> 
> ...



Adds on Windows Media Center free


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Phusius posted this link a few pages back, took a while to get it though.
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs
> 
> 
> ...



After reading your post decided to check again my mail. The key has arrived.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> After reading your post decided to check again my mail. The key has arrived.



If you activate the key for media center, it installs and reboots without asking you. So make sure nothing is unsaved lol


----------



## Phusius (Oct 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> If you activate the key for media center, it installs and reboots without asking you. So make sure nothing is unsaved lol



Yeah, it auto-rebooted me when I was in Steam chat with manofthem, lol


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> After reading your post decided to check again my mail. The key has arrived.



Yep same here!! Just installed the upgrade to my laptop and it all seems to be running great.


----------



## snowbound (Oct 27, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Why do you need your Windows 7 key? you receive a Windows 8 key when you purchase at no time did I have to refer to my Win7 key?



Because if one wants to use the $14.99 offer you have to enter your Windows7 key that is why,.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> If you activate the key for media center, it installs and reboots without asking you. So make sure nothing is unsaved lol



Install instructions begin in a funny way:

"Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap Search."

Oh dear.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

@snowbound : I didn't have to for the upgrade. Is that just for getting the ISO?



			
				CD said:
			
		

> Install instructions begin in a funny way:
> 
> "Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap Search."
> 
> Oh dear.



If that doesn't work try a double tap


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Install instructions begin in a funny way:
> 
> "Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap Search."
> 
> Oh dear.



Yeah that was funky, made me think that it's really designed for touch application rather than mouse.



snowbound said:


> Because if one wants to use the $14.99 offer you have to enter your Windows7 key that is why,.



I didn't have to do that, not sure why some do


----------



## snowbound (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> @Snowbound : I didn't have to for the upgrade. Is that just for getting the ISO?




There are two upgrades for Windows8. The $40 offer which DOES not require a key for prior version of Windows and then there is the $14.99 version for recently new purchasers of a Win7 box WHICH requires in step 2 to enter your Windows7 key.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

I got the $15 upgrade and never had to enter any key information.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I got the $15 upgrade and never had to enter any key information.



Kreij - Balmer 1-0


----------



## snowbound (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I got the $15 upgrade and never had to enter any key information.



Ok the problem was that instead of use Other for the manufacturer build I had used a brand name which forced me to enter a Windows7 key. Tried it again and this time I used Other which did not force me to enter any Windows7 key.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Kreij - Balmer 1-0



I was just being honest. I said other and that I built it myself. (shrug)


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 27, 2012)

snowbound said:


> There are two upgrades for Windows8. The $40 offer which DOES not require a key for prior version of Windows and then there is the $14.99 version for recently new purchasers of a Win7 box WHICH requires in step 2 to enter your Windows7 key.



I got the $15 upgrade and it never asked me for a key. I put "Brand: Other" and a make up model in the details, though. Maybe it ask for the key if you specify an OEM model???


----------



## Phusius (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I was just being honest. I said other and that I built it myself. (shrug)



Nice, xD  I was being honest too I said Carbide 500r


----------



## snowbound (Oct 27, 2012)

What is the size of the ISO file that one creates from 64 bit version of Windows8 upgrade? The file here is 2.69 GB (2,896,756,736 bytes). I thought 64 bit versions were over 3GB in size.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 27, 2012)

Mine is 2.66GB. Spanish version, though


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

mine is 2.8gb


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

Where do we get the ISO file from this?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Where do we get the ISO file from this?



It gives you the option after downloading to save to media, and then to save to USB or iso.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 28, 2012)

I wonder why so many are having varied experiences off the same page within a very short time, myself included.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> It gives you the option after downloading to save to media, and then to save to USB or iso.



Marvelous.  I'm just downloading now 

I wasn't going to get Win8, but for $16 it was hard to pass up.


----------



## s{orpion (Oct 28, 2012)

*Important!!!*

Win 8 is fine... but is not problem free.
not exactly user friendly for PC... definitely geared toward tablets/mobile.

best item PC users can install:

*Classic Shell*
http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/

it's free, robust, and easy to use.

* restores start menu, programs, accessories, etc
* skips start screen launches straight to desktop
* highly customizable, user friendly, and 'comfortable' 






p.s... I got mine using the thread link $14.99... no activation issues on clean install... yet.
(though some driver and installation issues)


----------



## Melvis (Oct 28, 2012)

Got it installed on my m8s laptop, first impressions is......its horrible

Second impressions coming later.

Thanks Phusius $15 is still a bargin


----------



## hawk767 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Phusius for pointin this out to me. Probably wouldn't have gotten windows 8 if not for this deal.

Installation went smoothly enough, burned the ISO to a DVD and booted from the disk for a clean install, wiping my SSD. I did see a few people had some issues with this method so if I run into them I will either try the registry fix or just to an install over.

I did run into some issues with crashing while I was installing drivers getting a particular error I can't recall the name of =/. This may have been caused by my having my HDD for storage with all previous stuff on it, I think my drivers are there rather than on the SSD. 

Otherwise everything has been working fine. The new windows is certainly fast and slick though I'm certainly not sold on the Start menu removal and what not I'll either get used to it or get one of the tools that restores it to win 7 style.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 28, 2012)

It's nice but none of the features are really "necessary." They literally just added Apps on top of Win7. Maybe some day I will learn to love it but for now I just use the desktop without a start menu


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 28, 2012)

So does this make your win7 cd key garbage?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Phusius
Getting it now!!!
May not upgrade for a bit, but at least I will have it


----------



## fmills15 (Oct 28, 2012)

Can a kind sir, please pm the sign up the promo email for windows 8. I've tried every method imaginable and everyone of them requires a windows 7 validation method.


----------



## snowbound (Oct 28, 2012)

fmills15 said:


> Can a kind sir, please pm the sign up the promo email for windows 8. I've tried every method imaginable and everyone of them requires a windows 7 validation method.



So you are getting a Windows7 serial number even when you choose OTHER as the manufacturer of the computer because I did not.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

dedi said:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\OOBE]
> "MediaBootInstall"=dword:00000000
> 
> 
> ...




i saw this online and tried it earlier - but the key was missing.

after doing the slmgr re-arm and rebooting, the key has now appeared and i'll give it another shot.




redeye said:


> you get a key for win 8 pro. (and i works for me for a clean install)
> 
> i don't really know if you can upgrade the win8 preview with the key (microsoft "free" preview OS tend not to be upgradable..) you can try, nothing lost. if it does not work, reinstall win8, and you could do the files and settings thing, reinstall all the programs etc... "a clean install"



clean install works, but only for about a day. then it asks for the key again and it wont accept the upgrade key (testing the regedit method people have mentioned, to see if that works)


----------



## fmills15 (Oct 28, 2012)

snowbound said:


> So you are getting a Windows7 serial number even when you choose OTHER as the manufacturer of the computer because I did not.



Yes. I still got asked for the serial.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

fmills15 said:


> Yes. I still got asked for the serial.



i did not get asked either. Either you've put something in incorrectly, or they've patched the loophole we all used.


----------



## fmills15 (Oct 28, 2012)

Microsoft hates me. *buys iMac.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

the registry trick didnt work, windows is still un-activated


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2012)

Mussels said:


> the registry trick didnt work, windows is still un-activated



Did it ever say activated?


----------



## GLD (Oct 28, 2012)

^ Well that sucks! I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Did it ever say activated?



i did a fresh install and the key was accepted, so i assumed it was activated. it wasnt. i can fix it by simply upgrading over the top.



GLD said:


> ^ Well that sucks! I hope you get it figured out.



see above.



not that i'm bothering atm - back to my windows 7 drive, because i'm really not liking metro at all.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, it is kind of tricky to check to see if Windows is activated, I right clicked an App, then went to bottom right hand corner on Start Page, All Apps, then My Computer, then highlight my C Drive, then at top it says System Properties.  

That is the only way to see if it is activated and mine says it is.

Sorry your having such a hard time Mussels.  I recommend most people just upgrade straight with Win 7 still installed like I did, just choose Do nothing when it comes to files and folders, etc.  Then it is still a fresh install, just everything is put into a windows.old folder, and you can pick and choose what you want to keep, then delete it with Disk Cleanup.


----------



## fmills15 (Oct 28, 2012)

fmills15 said:


> Can a kind sir, please pm the sign up the promo email for windows 8. I've tried every method imaginable and everyone of them requires a windows 7 validation method.



Pretty please


----------



## miguefer (Oct 28, 2012)

fmills15 said:


> Can a kind sir, please pm the sign up the promo email for windows 8. I've tried every method imaginable and everyone of them requires a windows 7 validation method.



pleaseee im from venezuela and i wont let me do it always ask me de validation key please someone sing me up for the code


----------



## jimborae (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All, just to say I was getting the key validation thing on page 2 as well and tried all the mentioned work arounds. What worked for me was to do the upgrade from the correct location page. When I tried and failed I was trying to do it from the US update page however when I switched location to the United Kingdom, (correct for me being UK based), it worked and didn't ask to validate my W7 key.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Yeah, it is kind of tricky to check to see if Windows is activated, I right clicked an App, then went to bottom right hand corner on Start Page, All Apps, then My Computer, then highlight my C Drive, then at top it says System Properties.
> 
> That is the only way to see if it is activated and mine says it is.



From the desktop is easier. Mouse on the bottom right corner, settings then PC Info.


----------



## Huddo93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Just did this for my custom PC, worked like a treat. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

to all the people signing up asking for help: dont. 

we are NOT going to help you cheat the system, if this deal isnt available anymore, or not available in your country.


----------



## sugiik (Oct 28, 2012)

*thx for the info*

just upgrade, and looks like i got trouble for the metro, and after i reinstall all works fine....

got question : 
i download the win 8 , wich in : C:\esd (about 2,xx gb), how can i move it to my ekst hdd / flashdisk
to make a boot for clean install ?

can i use this for my other pc ?(is this installer 64 and 32 bit compatible ? )


----------



## Kreij (Oct 28, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> From the desktop is easier. Mouse on the bottom right corner, settings then PC Info.



or Windows-X -> Control Panel -> System

Still haven't figure out why programs are giving me an error when I try to run them.
I was googling but didn't see anything concrete on it.
Run executable
Say yes to UAC crap
Get error "Extended attributes are inconsistent"
Program quits.


----------



## lamous (Oct 28, 2012)

here's a question:

i want to install 64-bit windows 8 on my self-built pc. right now, i have vista 32-bit, as that was the only windows disc i had at the time. i take it that when i download win8 from microsoft, i'll get the 32-bit version. if i download the 64-bit version from somewhere else, can i use the key that i pay for from microsoft on the 64-bit version i downloaded from an alternate source?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> or Windows-X -> Control Panel -> System
> 
> Still haven't figure out why programs are giving me an error when I try to run them.
> I was googling but didn't see anything concrete on it.
> ...



Try disable the windows user account control sound.

Sounds weird but read this:  

https://chentiangemalc.wordpress.co...rompt-extended-attributes-are-inconsistent-2/


----------



## Kreij (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks CrapDaddy. That worked.
This also fixed the problem that if I tried to run Command Prompt (Admin) it would give me a "no association" error.

Also found out that by dragging to bottom left and right clicking on start box gives you the same menu as Win-X (for people who can't remember shortcuts.  )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2012)

From the sounds of it... Its a good thing im not installing Win 8 just yet.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 28, 2012)

Go for it, FE. Half the fun of a new OS is getting it to work right. lol

I added Shutdown and Restart shortcuts to both the desktop and Metro UI. Not sure why they didn't include that in the Win-X menu.
I know I can add it with the hashlnk tool, but the shortcuts are just as easy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2012)

I will do eventually 

this win 8 is destined to be installed on my HP DM1 which is already having some issues with the registry that even CC Cleaner or any well known registry repair software cant seem to fix.

Its working fine, but there are some software that keeps crashing for no reason after I tried to setup a ram disk. had it load some files and stuff on there. restarted my laptop and the ram disk never autoloaded and thats the end of that story. Ive managed to fix some of the issues but there are some still there that I cant fix cuz i dont quite understand why its happening.

I was gonna reinstall Win 7 Ultimate on it but Win 8 will do just fine, when It finally finishes all its torrents which isnt going to be anytime soon.


----------



## Caleb666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are some instructions on how to activate the upgrade key on a clean install: http://forums.mydigitallife.info/th...lean-install-(pre-and-post-install-workaround)

This is for Win7, but I think it should also work for Win8 (some people have reported that it worked for them).


----------



## lamous (Oct 28, 2012)

lamous said:


> here's a question:
> 
> i want to install 64-bit windows 8 on my self-built pc. right now, i have vista 32-bit, as that was the only windows disc i had at the time. i take it that when i download win8 from microsoft, i'll get the 32-bit version. if i download the 64-bit version from somewhere else, can i use the key that i pay for from microsoft on the 64-bit version i downloaded from an alternate source?



this worked, by the way.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2012)

Caleb666 said:


> Here are some instructions on how to activate the upgrade key on a clean install: http://forums.mydigitallife.info/th...lean-install-(pre-and-post-install-workaround)
> 
> This is for Win7, but I think it should also work for Win8 (some people have reported that it worked for them).



I did a clean install. Nothing was required. As soon as I was online it activated automatically.


----------



## redeye (Oct 28, 2012)

snowbound said:


> Because if one wants to use the $14.99 offer you have to enter your Windows7 key that is why,.



i purchased the win8 14.99 offer, and i did not have to enter the win7 key... (and i only had to enter the win8 key once, and it was activated automatically) probably because i did a clean install onto a spare HDD (ssd)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2012)

WIth Start8 (4.99$) it makes it identical to windows 7 just if you want metro scroll over to the top right and click the start in the middle of the bar


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 28, 2012)

How do you get a CD key? From the looks of it, the program does it all by itself, but where do you get the ISO and key if you want to reinstall it later?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 28, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> How do you get a CD key? From the looks of it, the program does it all by itself, but where do you get the ISO and key if you want to reinstall it later?



It gave me the key twice.  I think the first time was before the download, and then it gave it to me again after.  I know because I pasted into a txt file at the end, and saw I had already pasted it from earlier.

I downloaded to USB - it formats it and creates a bootable disc.  Knowing the size, I wouldn't have comitted it to use all of a nice 8GB stick...


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 28, 2012)

It took a few trys but got it to work and downloading now.


----------



## redeye (Oct 28, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i saw this online and tried it earlier - but the key was missing.
> 
> after doing the slmgr re-arm and rebooting, the key has now appeared and i'll give it another shot.
> 
> ...




try installing win7 (without a key) to the hdd, then erase the win7 install using the win8 disk, and continue... enter win8 key...

that is what I did.

well, i had a win7 tester install (just skipped the key entry page,) on the drive which i erased in the win8 installer,  so maybe that is why i was not asked for the win7 key. I only entered the win8 key in the install and that is all.


try slmgr /xpr (that will tell you how long you have until you need to activate it.)

also google "slmrg.vbs" ... it will detail the options for slmgr...


just checked to win8 install I did yesterday. did not ask me for the win7 key.
but, I have the win8 in a separate SSD, and win7 on another SSD and i use the bios boot method (press f8 while in bios boot info screen) to get to the win8/win7 install. I dont use the windows "dual" boot screen.

TL;DR..  install win7 (skip key entry)(or any other qualifying OS)...after (the OS) win7 is installed, shut-down win7,  then install win8 clean from the DVD (will need to enter the win8 key), by deleting the win7 install... that is what i did, and maybe that was why i was not asked for the win 7 key. 


"slmgr /xpr" to check how long before you need to activate it.


BTW, yes this is way to complicated... but if an empty HDD/SSD, does not work for a clean install of win8... probably what you will need to do.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I added Shutdown and Restart shortcuts to both the desktop and Metro UI. Not sure why they didn't include that in the Win-X menu.
> I know I can add it with the hashlnk tool, but the shortcuts are just as easy.



How did you add those shortcuts?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 28, 2012)

@manofthem : Here you go

I could have told you to goolge it, but I HATE WHEN PEOPLE DO THAT. Especially in my sections. lol


----------



## suraswami (Oct 28, 2012)

Does the upgrade work for XP pro?  anyone tried?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 28, 2012)

I looks like you can but will have to re-install all your apps.



> If your PC is running Windows 7, your files, apps, and settings will easily transfer to Windows 8 Pro. If your PC is running Windows XP or Windows Vista, you will need to reinstall your apps. Some features such as touch may require a new PC. Check out our great lineup of new PCs, many of them are touch.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Does the upgrade work for XP pro?  anyone tried?



Don't know if this deal will work but the regular upgrade, the 40$ one works, tough as Kreij said you can keep only documents.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 28, 2012)

I think it will work (given the limitations) as the $39.99 one is the same except for the promo code to get it cheaper. It still uses the same updater.
I too, am interested to see if anyone did this.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> @manofthem : Here you go
> 
> I could have told you to goolge it, but I HATE WHEN PEOPLE DO THAT. Especially in my sections. lol



That is rather marvelous, thanks for rewarding my ineptitude lol.  I was sort of expecting a "let me google that for you" link 

Got them pinned right where I want them, thanks.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 29, 2012)

I feel like Microsoft owes me for promoting Windows 8 Pro and selling about 100-200 of their products.  

lolol 

Newegg actually PM'ed me TPU forums here, asking me why I had an issue with them in one topic but thanking me for promoting their great deals I post sometimes like the 7950 for $269.99, etc.  They sent me a XL Newegg t-shirt and amd 7950 4-1 game coupon that i missed out on with my 7950   (should both be here around Wednesday)


----------



## suraswami (Oct 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I think it will work (given the limitations) as the $39.99 one is the same except for the promo code to get it cheaper. It still uses the same updater.
> I too, am interested to see if anyone did this.



My friend wanted to upgrade from XP, so asked him to take an image before doing so.  I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 29, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I feel like Microsoft owes me for promoting Windows 8 Pro and selling about 100-200 of their products.
> 
> lolol
> 
> Newegg actually PM'ed me TPU forums here, asking me why I had an issue with them in one topic but thanking me for promoting their great deals I post sometimes like the 7950 for $269.99, etc.  They sent me a XL Newegg t-shirt and amd 7950 4-1 game coupon that i missed out on with my 7950   (should both be here around Wednesday)



That's awesome.  I have a friend who's working on optimizing his website through google adsense and click/search metrics, he's making some significant supplemental income.

Yea, MS, should send you a nice check


----------



## suraswami (Oct 29, 2012)

suraswami said:


> My friend wanted to upgrade from XP, so asked him to take an image before doing so.  I will let you all know how it goes.



seems like it went well for my friend and also activated fine.  He is happy!


----------



## Phusius (Oct 29, 2012)

Only issue I have with Windows 8 so far is it will not let me login to Games for Windows Live games.  Keeps giving me an error code.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 29, 2012)

How is crunching in Windows 8 (WCG)???


----------



## Phusius (Oct 29, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Only issue I have with Windows 8 so far is it will not let me login to Games for Windows Live games.  Keeps giving me an error code.



I figured out my own question.  For all GFWL people who own games that use this.

When you set up Windows 8 you make a GFWL account, this is the only account you can use on this PC now.  It logs me in just fine everytime with this account when I open the GFWL client, however all my games are on a different account, and it will not let me login in to that account, gives an error code every time.  Microsoft... damnit...


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2012)

This is so annoying. It is telling me "Windows can not be installed to this disk. The selected disk has an MBR partition table. On EFI systems, Windows can only be installed to GPT disks."

Google tells me way to get it to work is to format your disk and then install. That didn't work. So then they say to use gparted to remake a partition.

Sighs


----------



## voyager1 (Oct 29, 2012)

*wind 8 14.99 upgrade  question*

I am at the point where it ask for my credit card. Will it ask  for my promo code after I enter credit card ??


----------



## Kreij (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes. It did for me.


----------



## voyager1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Yes. It did for me.



Thanks !!


----------



## voyager1 (Oct 29, 2012)

*worked !!*



Kreij said:


> Yes. It did for me.



  Now, where does it put the ISO ?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 29, 2012)

voyager1 said:


> Now, where does it put the ISO ?



I think if you choose the second option and hit next, it will ask you the location and filename.


----------



## voyager1 (Oct 29, 2012)

suraswami said:


> I think if you choose the second option and hit next, it will ask you the location and filename.



Hmmmmmmm. It did not ask me that, but it is downloading at a snales pace. lol


----------



## Phusius (Oct 29, 2012)

voyager1 said:


> I am at the point where it ask for my credit card. Will it ask  for my promo code after I enter credit card ??



Yes, you enter promo code after you enter your CC info.


----------



## voyager1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Yes, you enter promo code after you enter your CC info.



That worked ok, Wondering where the download goes now ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok after some research I found a fix for the dreaded "0xC004F061" Windows cannot be activated due to not being an upgrade.


```
1. Launch the command prompt as an administrator (Windows key & X –or CMD X if running on a Mac).

2. Type regedit and press enter.

3. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE

4. Look for the item MediaBootInstall and set the status to 0

5. Close regedit and head back to the command prompt that should be still open.

6. Type slmgr /rearm and restart when prompted.
```

http://www.techbeast.net/2012/10/26/windows-8-clean-installation-with-an-upgrade-license/

PLEASE PUT THIS IN THE OP


----------



## suraswami (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok after some research I found a fix for the dreaded "0xC004F061" Windows cannot be activated due to not being an upgrade.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



slmgr - does this not reset the activation flag not to bug you for next 30 days?


----------



## voyager1 (Oct 29, 2012)

voyager1 said:


> That worked ok, Wondering where the download goes now ?



  Got it. It goes to :    > > > After the download is complete, you will have a hidden folder on your
harddrive named "ESD" and in there a folder named Windows. Inside of this
Windows folder are the upgrade files. Must change to show hidden files to see


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok after some research I found a fix for the dreaded "0xC004F061" Windows cannot be activated due to not being an upgrade.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Does not work.

I just got this installed an hour ago. Was an absolute pain since I had to delete all my partitions. That took me awhile but finally I got it installed. Windows 8 seems sluggism to me right now. I am still getting all my setting set... we will see. Need to test the battery life as that is why I installed this.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 30, 2012)

james888 said:


> Does not work.
> 
> I just got this installed an hour ago. Was an absolute pain since I had to delete all my partitions. That took me awhile but finally I got it installed. Windows 8 seems sluggism to me right now. I am still getting all my setting set... we will see. Need to test the battery life as that is why I installed this.



Battery life hasn't drastically changed in my case.

Laptop powered by E-300 APU with 6 cell battery and a Hitachi 100 GB 7200 RPM drive, running windows 7 fresh install with all the updates - initial estimate was 6hr 30 min but got about 5 hr and 35 min with light web surfing.

Same settings but this time with a 120GB Kingston HyperX SSD and Windows 8, I get similar results, may be 20 min extra.

Have to do more testing tho.

Few things improved - less heat because of SSD, instant program access, 12 sec boot time and 7 sec resume from hibernation.  all I think is because of SSD.

I know its not straight apples to apples comparison, but this is what I have now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

james888 said:


> Does not work.
> 
> I just got this installed an hour ago. Was an absolute pain since I had to delete all my partitions. That took me awhile but finally I got it installed. Windows 8 seems sluggism to me right now. I am still getting all my setting set... we will see. Need to test the battery life as that is why I installed this.



This worked for me now problem. Windows now shows activated and before it wouldn't due to my install NOT being a upgrade


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok after some research I found a fix for the dreaded "0xC004F061" Windows cannot be activated due to not being an upgrade.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I just took a gander here, and in my registry, that value is already set to 0, didn't have to change anything.  I did a clean install and haven't had any activation issues so far.  

When i did the clean install, I deleted everything on my ssd, created a new partition to install to, and then went ahead with it.  Seems like you and james had better luck when deleting everything all partitions and then installing.  Is that about right?


----------



## Phusius (Oct 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok after some research I found a fix for the dreaded "0xC004F061" Windows cannot be activated due to not being an upgrade.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Done.  I still recommend people install it the way I did though.  Install Now.  Choose Do Nothing.  Fresh Installs Windows 8 Pro while putting everything else games, music, etc in windows.old folder, I took what I wanted, copy and pasted it over, then went into Disk Cleanup and had windows.old folder removed.  Much easier, less risk, and still basically a fresh install, imo anyway.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 30, 2012)

I wonder why is everyone getting so many different outcomes from this  I did a fresh install from the downloaded ISO and W8 activated with no problems.  I ran the upgrade advisor tool on a machine with W7 retail though, don't know if that accounts for something 


So far everything works right out of the box. I had some doubts because the advisor said that Office 2003 and PowerDVD8 wouldn't work but they do. Yay for ISO mounting! 

The only issue is that Start8 comes in english only  but I guess it's nothing some cfg edit won't fix.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I just took a gander here, and in my registry, that value is already set to 0, didn't have to change anything.  I did a clean install and haven't had any activation issues so far.
> 
> When i did the clean install, I deleted everything on my ssd, created a new partition to install to, and then went ahead with it.  Seems like you and james had better luck when deleting everything all partitions and then installing.  Is that about right?



I find it annoying I had to get make a gparted usb but I did get it installed. Right now I am getting all my settings set. I must have something set funny because it is very sluggish. When I tried to activate it told me that I could not because I had an upgrade code not a clean install code with that error in the above post. I tried the rededit and it didn't allow me to activate.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 30, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I wonder why is everyone getting so many different outcomes from this  I did a fresh install from the downloaded ISO and W8 activated with no problems.  I ran the upgrade advisor tool on a machine with W7 retail though, don't know if that accounts for something
> .



I also ran the advisory tool before I did, maybe that does have something to do with it.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I also ran the advisory tool before I did, maybe that does have something to do with it.



Nope. I ran that also. After some tweaks windows 8 is now feeling nice and fast. Just did a 20-25 second reboot with no ssd.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 30, 2012)

james888 said:


> Nope. I ran that also. After some tweaks windows 8 is now feeling nice and fast. Just did a 20-25 second reboot with no ssd.



Yeah, the greatest benefit I have seen, is a full restart only taking me 7-9 seconds now, pretty damn insane.


----------



## GLD (Oct 30, 2012)

Does 8 Pro let you run old XP era games, like Win 7 Ultimate does. If it doesn't then I will definitely stay with Win 7. I like me some old MOHAA and CoD now and then.


----------



## Major_A (Oct 30, 2012)

Just want to add that this worked for me too.  After tax Win 8 Pro was $16.  Then I grabbed the Media Center for $0 following a legiterviews.com link.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/feature-packs

Now my sister has Windows 8 and I think that she'll like it.  After playing with the CP and now the final version I'm still skipping it for $16.  If I knew that MS won't eventually blackbox Classic Shell then I'd go ahead and grab a copy.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 30, 2012)

GLD said:


> Does 8 Pro let you run old XP era games, like Win 7 Ultimate does. If it doesn't then I will definitely stay with Win 7. I like me some old MOHAA and CoD now and then.



Yes, it does.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 31, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Battery life hasn't drastically changed in my case.
> 
> Laptop powered by E-300 APU with 6 cell battery and a Hitachi 100 GB 7200 RPM drive, running windows 7 fresh install with all the updates - initial estimate was 6hr 30 min but got about 5 hr and 35 min with light web surfing.
> 
> ...



Actually with SSD and W8 combo and whole day extensive use and exploring options in 8 I did get 5 hrs and 38 min of battery life on my new laptop.  I think that is pretty impressive.


----------



## twokeys (Oct 31, 2012)

I keep getting prompted to enter my windows 7 verification key...

I've tried everything people have suggested to no avail. anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys is this still working?? I am trying and I kept being asked for my Win7 key....can someone help?


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 31, 2012)

LoWRiDeR82 said:


> Guys is this still working?? I am trying and I kept being asked for my Win7 key....can someone help?



Can't you just type in your W7 key... I don't see why everyone has troubles with doing this.

For me it didn't ask.


----------



## LoWRiDeR82 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah..of course but it gets denied as it's not a recent cd Key


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2012)

i think the free ride for the $15 deal is over.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i think the free ride for the $15 deal is over.



That's too bad but least a whole lot of us got in while the getting was good. I had no intention of going windows 8 any time soon but..... 
Thanks Phusius!


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe they didn't have the validation process ready for the launch and just put up the page as is? Or maybe some guy forgot to set "validation=1" in a script or something?  

I saw a tab named "Validation" in the offer page but the process never went to that, it went straight from "Registration" to "Confirmation" but in james' case this showed up:







I think we just got lucky, the loophole lasted for about a day (james posted on Oct 26th).


----------



## Nordic (Oct 31, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Maybe they didn't have the validation process ready for the launch and just put up the page as is? Or maybe some guy forgot to set "validation=1" in a script or something?
> 
> I saw a tab named "Validation" in the offer page but the process never went to that, it went straight from "Registration" to "Confirmation" but in james' case this showed up:
> 
> ...


I got windows 8. I just had to use IE and not chrome.


----------



## twokeys (Oct 31, 2012)

so sad, I really would've liked to upgrade to win8.  Guess I'll have to wait for another deal or pay the full price :\


----------



## Phusius (Oct 31, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i think the free ride for the $15 deal is over.



Wow, that is insane, we really did get lucky.  Deep down like I posted earlier in this thread, I think Microsoft did it on purpose just to help push the product, they knew tech junkie websites like this one would realize the error and jump on it, but the majority of people would still do the $39.99.  I think they just wanted to stir the pot, get people talking and downloading.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 31, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Wow, that is insane, we really did get lucky.  Deep down like I posted earlier in this thread, I think Microsoft did it on purpose just to help push the product, they knew tech junkie websites like this one would realize the error and jump on it, but the majority of people would still do the $39.99.  I think they just wanted to stir the pot, get people talking and downloading.



Well they got me to purchase W8, I never planned on buying it. I was going to wait for W9, but couldn't pass on a deal


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Well they got me to purchase W8, I never planned on buying it. I was going to wait for W9, but couldn't pass on a deal



Amen, I think you speak for many, myself included


----------



## GLD (Oct 31, 2012)

The offer said up to 5 pc's. It only gave me 4 promo codes. 

And I only got 1 media center key.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 31, 2012)

GLD said:


> The offer said up to 5 pc's. It only gave me 4 promo codes.
> 
> And I only got 1 media center key.



1 Media Center Key per email address, that is what it says right on the front page.


----------



## GLD (Oct 31, 2012)

Phusius said:


> 1 Media Center Key per email address, that is what it says right on the front page.



I used a 2nd email address, no luck though.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 31, 2012)

Give it some time. Got mine after a couple of days.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, what TrWOV said, mine took about a day to arrive as well.


----------



## sugiik (Oct 31, 2012)

looks like the loophole closed ? 

want to ask :
can i use win 8 pro installer from my laptop to my pc ? (both based on win 7 64 bit pc and laptop)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 31, 2012)

guys, i don't have any previous version of windows, so i can't use windows upgrade and i need windows 8 pro full as stand alone, i find something is that ok or not
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H3SW4I/?tag=tec06d-20
or should i got this
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094NXBZ0/?tag=tec06d-20
if there is better deal i will be appreciate.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> guys, i don't have any previous version of windows, so i can't use windows upgrade and i need windows 8 pro full as stand alone, i find something is that ok or not
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H3SW4I/?tag=tec06d-20
> or should i got this
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094NXBZ0/?tag=tec06d-20
> if there is better deal i will be appreciate.



You can use the upgrade key as a clean install, There is a TUT in the OP


----------



## jagd (Nov 1, 2012)

Use correct region first and choose manufacturer other ,these are 2 things causing problem my understanding from all 17 pages .




twokeys said:


> I keep getting prompted to enter my windows 7 verification key...
> 
> I've tried everything people have suggested to no avail. anyone else have any ideas?





jimborae said:


> Hi All, just to say I was getting the key validation thing on page 2 as well and tried all the mentioned work arounds. What worked for me was to do the upgrade from the correct location page. When I tried and failed I was trying to do it from the US update page however when I switched location to the United Kingdom, (correct for me being UK based), it worked and didn't ask to validate my W7 key.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

jagd said:


> Use correct region first and choose manufacturer other ,these are 2 things causing problem my understanding from all *17 pages* .



You mean 9 pages?  50ppp FTW!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can use the upgrade key as a clean install, There is a TUT in the OP



May not work for everyone.

Windows 8 is fast and does give me a bit better battery life. 30 minutes more than my 4 hour battery life (during web browsing). I am going to switch back to 7 for a few months and wait for a bit more driver support. I miss my finger reader.


----------



## gvblake22 (Nov 1, 2012)

I keep getting the Win7 Registration Key screen as well.  Can't get past it no matter what combination of regions and PC manufacturers I try.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2012)

gvblake22 said:


> I keep getting the Win7 Registration Key screen as well.  Can't get past it no matter what combination of regions and PC manufacturers I try.



I had that trouble too. I then used IE with Other Newegg Built myself. Then I got it.


----------



## gvblake22 (Nov 1, 2012)

james888 said:


> I had that trouble too. I then used IE with Other Newegg Built myself. Then I got it.


Tried that too. 
Maybe I'll try it again tonight and hope for the best.


----------



## silkstone (Nov 1, 2012)

Seems like OEM keys might not work 

I tried some other OEM keys floating around, but to no avail

I lost my original OEM key when i took my laptop for a replacement Hard-drive. I thought i had got it saved somewhere, but obviously not 

Edit - Just read through the 17 pages of the thread. I can;t believe i missed this when it was first posted. Damn.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 2, 2012)

Won't work for me with "older" Dell Studio. Prompts me for W7 key and won't take it either.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2012)

Microsoft cracked down on the upgrade requirements you now need a windows 7 key OEM or Retail but the code its self needs to be one they listed in there upgrades system, So old keys wont work.


----------



## Shasoosh (Nov 2, 2012)

Any chance someone got a spare promo code? I missed it..


----------



## silkstone (Nov 2, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Microsoft cracked down on the upgrade requirements you now need a windows 7 key OEM or Retail but the code its self needs to be one they listed in there upgrades system, So old keys wont work.



Yea. I know OEM keys are generic. Searching for one might yield some results but, i don't have one. Can't ask here.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 2, 2012)

OEM keys are not generic unless they are purchased in huge lots (like Dell would do) in a bulk licensing agreement.
All my OEM licenses have different keys.

I did the upgrade (I didn't make an ISO) so it never asked my for a key. I assume it used my existing Win 7 OEM key. When I look in the activation details, it shows the key I received from Microsoft for the free MPC update.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> OEM keys are not generic unless they are purchased in huge lots (like Dell would do) in a bulk licensing agreement.
> All my OEM licenses have different keys.
> 
> I did the upgrade (I didn't make an ISO) so it never asked my for a key. I assume it used my existing Win 7 OEM key. When I look in the activation details, it shows the key I received from Microsoft for the free MPC update.



No if you used the Upgrade Assistant it uses the key that it displays when you buy it.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't think the W7 keys become deactivated. I installed my old W7 Ultimate on another PC and it activated with no problems (so far). Maybe they'll be deactivated later or MS just doesn't care? Mine is retail though.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 3, 2012)

Its a upgrade key not a deactivation key Microsoft wont do any think to your old windows 7 keys just like they didn't with vista.


----------



## qubit (Nov 4, 2012)

btarunr said:


> My log:
> 
> In India, Microsoft is running a no-strings-attached offer of getting Windows 8 Pro for the equivalent of US $35 (including VAT). By no-strings, I mean you don't need to meet that recently-purchased-Windows 7 criteria.
> 
> ...



Thanks man.  Got stuck at the Windows 7 OEM key stage and this sorted it. £24.99 later I'm downloading it.


----------



## kwint (Nov 5, 2012)

Damn, Doesn't work for me, I have to put a windows 7 key in,
maby it's something with my region (Netherlands?)

Can someone please get a key for me?! :$


----------



## qubit (Nov 5, 2012)

kwint said:


> Damn, Doesn't work for me, I have to put a windows 7 key in,
> maby it's something with my region (Netherlands?)
> 
> Can someone please get a key for me?! :$



Try the link in my post above yours.


----------



## psyko666 (Nov 8, 2012)

Looking everywhere for a Windows 8 Promo Key, can't find it though... 

I mean a key for 14.99 

Is there some way to get a valid working legit product key for W8 Pro ?


----------



## qubit (Nov 8, 2012)

psyko666 said:


> Looking everywhere for a Windows 8 Promo Key, can't find it though...
> 
> I mean a key for 14.99
> 
> *Is there some way to get a valid working legit product key for W8 Pro ?*



You have to pay for it by giving Microsoft your money...


----------



## psyko666 (Nov 8, 2012)

qubit said:


> You have to pay for it by giving Microsoft your money...





I know that bud.. just searching for a way to get my key for 14.99
I'm willing to pay.. but only for 14.99


----------



## qubit (Nov 8, 2012)

psyko666 said:


> I know that bud.. just searching for a way to get my key for 14.99
> I'm willing to pay.. but only for 14.99



Ok, well your question seemed to be asking for a pirate key and that's deeply frowned upon here.

You need to have a qualifying Windows 7 OEM licence off your PC. Then go to www.windowsupgradeoffer.com and fill in the form, along with the key. Then you pay 14.99 (dollars, I assume?)


----------



## prince (Nov 13, 2012)

sound good dude


----------



## silkstone (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a student with a laptop that was bought about 6 weeks ago try to use this offer, i typed all the information in for him, but it still would not accept the Key 

Edit- I got it to work. The laptop was bought in the US, so i had to set my location to the US


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2012)

Success. First try,  burned ISO to a DVD for a fresh install later. 

So it leaves the ESD folder on your hard drive. Can you just delete it with non issues? I have a SSD and space is limited. I burnt the ISO and saved it for later


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Success. First try,  burned ISO to a DVD for a fresh install later.
> 
> So it leaves the ESD folder on your hard drive. Can you just delete it with non issues? I have a SSD and space is limited. I burnt the ISO and saved it for later



you can fresh install, but trust me - upgrade over the top of that fresh install.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you can fresh install, but trust me - upgrade over the top of that fresh install.



That doesn't make sense. Please explain. I was going to fresh install


----------



## silkstone (Nov 15, 2012)

Jetster said:


> That doesn't make sense. Please explain. I was going to fresh install



apparently, with a fresh install windows 8 becomes deactivated after a week or two. Crappy system if you ever need to re-install an upgrade edition.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2012)

silkstone said:


> apparently, with a fresh install windows 8 becomes deactivated after a week or two. Crappy system if you ever need to re-install an upgrade edition.



The fix I found in the OP worked great for me on a clean install. I would try it out before doing two installs.


----------



## tacosRcool (Nov 15, 2012)

I have upgraded my laptop which I bought in 2010 for $15. 

I know sometimes when you upgrade it will ask you a valid windows product key code before you enter it. There were some other problems that happened with other people. For me it was absolutely no verification of whether i had windows 7 or not. I actually did all the stuff on my other windows 8 desktop and still ended up installing it on my laptop later on.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

Jetster said:


> That doesn't make sense. Please explain. I was going to fresh install



A windows upgrade needs something to upgrade from- If you install and don't activate (don't even bother to hook up to the net, install drivers, etc..)  and then install again as soon as you get it to boot to the desktop (or whatever it is now) then the Windows 8 upgrade will upgrade the previous install, which is Windows 8.

Needed to do this every time I used my Win7 HP upgrade disk to do a fresh install... worked every time  Bit of a pita but it works.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2012)

So a ful install wont work. You have to install and then reinstall. Or use the fix in the first post?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jetster said:


> So a ful install wont work. You have to install and then reinstall. Or use the fix in the first post?



Not true. You can do a full clean install and activate. You do not have to install twice.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

Jetster said:


> So a ful install wont work. You have to install and then reinstall. Or use the fix in the first post?



The fix probably works fine but I've not tried anything else since it only takes maybe 15 minutes to drop a rough install onto the hard drive before doing the second one.

Just enough time to wash the dishes in the sink and make a nice snack to have while loading everything up, activating, installing, updating, etc, etc,.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2012)

Here......

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2770951&postcount=462

IF it doesn't activate just use the automated service in the system properties. Much quicker and less wear on your SSD.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here......
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2770951&postcount=462
> 
> IF it doesn't activate just use the automated service in the system properties. Much quicker and less wear on your SSD.



Thank for the help. I haven't installed it yet but feel I'm prepared now when I do   So i have a HTPC and a gaming PC which one should I install it on?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 15, 2012)

jetster said:


> thank for the help. I haven't installed it yet but feel i'm prepared now when i do :d  so i have a htpc and a gaming pc which one should i install it on?



htpc


----------



## Nordic (Nov 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> A windows upgrade needs something to upgrade from- If you install and don't activate (don't even bother to hook up to the net, install drivers, etc..)  and then install again as soon as you get it to boot to the desktop (or whatever it is now) then the Windows 8 upgrade will upgrade the previous install, which is Windows 8.
> 
> Needed to do this every time I used my Win7 HP upgrade disk to do a fresh install... worked every time  Bit of a pita but it works.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Here......
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2770951&postcount=462
> 
> IF it doesn't activate just use the automated service in the system properties. Much quicker and less wear on your SSD.



I have been unable to activate at all. The fix in the OP does not work for me. I will try these.


----------



## GLD (Nov 15, 2012)

So to install this Win8 it's just like the usuall upgrade disk path. Clean install then turn right around and clean  install over it. You just have to install twice to make it read the key/activate correctly?

Had to do this with Vista upgrade before. A pain but worth it for the $.


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 17, 2012)

*32 to 64 bit upgrade*

So, How can I DL a 64 bit version of 8 on a 32 bit Windows 7 ?


----------



## qfox (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone can share spare promo code kindly pm me t.y.

seems other countries can't get rid of the valid key confirmation so anyone can try it and share it. t.y.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2012)

silkstone said:


> apparently, with a fresh install windows 8 becomes deactivated after a week or two. Crappy system if you ever need to re-install an upgrade edition.



I don't know what I did but the install in my main rig is still activated  I haven't used the reg fix or anything. Straight fresh install since Oct 27th. 

Maybe it reads a hardware hash or something? I installed W8 in the same machine I ran the Upgrade Advisor, I've seen others try it in their laptops or secondary systems first. Maybe that's something to take into account?

The install on my HTPC became inactivated after a few days. Didn't really notice any change until I tried to run Windows Update today.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2012)

Agility said:


> Hey guys, just double confirming. So if i were to buy the upgrade to windows 8, i am provided with a key right? This upgrade thingy is only checking if you have compatible hardware and either XP/Vista/Win7 to enjoy the discount. So what we're buying now is A.K.A full Windows 8 PRO w/ its own key and not some Windows 8 PRO upgrade only (Meaning i need to install my XP/Vista/Win7 first before upgrading to Win8)
> 
> Can't seem to find any FAQ for that. Kick my nuts if you found em



You're getting an upgrade version (same thing you can get in stores for $69.99) but some people (me ) have had luck in getting a fresh install. for others the install doesn't activate unless you use the registry edit detailed in the first post.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 22, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> You're getting an upgrade version (same thing you can get in stores for $69.99) but some people (me ) have had luck in getting a fresh install. for others the install doesn't activate unless you use the registry edit detailed in the first post.



For some, like me, the registry edit still does not work.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 23, 2012)

james888 said:


> For some, like me, the registry edit still does not work.



I think I've come across the answer: if there is a previous W7 install in the HDD, a fresh W8 install will activate with no problems (delete the W7 partitions in the W8 installer).


I noticed when installing W8 in my AGP rig and wouldn't activate even though my HTPC and main rig activated with no problems. I noticed that the only difference was that I used a previously formatted HDD and the other two had W7 installs in them. So I installed W7 Starter in the AGP rig's HDD and then made a fresh W8 install and it activated fine. 



Also, only OEM keys work as validation for the $15 upgrade offer. Retail keys don't work and it seems that Starter can't get into the offer too.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 23, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I think I've come across the answer: if there is a previous W7 install in the HDD, a fresh W8 install will activate with no problems (delete the W7 partitions in the W8 installer).
> 
> 
> I noticed when installing W8 in my AGP rig and wouldn't activate even though my HTPC and main rig activated with no problems. I noticed that the only difference was that I used a previously formatted HDD and the other two had W7 installs in them. So I installed W7 Starter in the AGP rig's HDD and then made a fresh W8 install and it activated fine.
> ...



I installed it on my laptop which had windows 7 pre installed. I could not just install windows 8. I had to use gparted to delete all partitions and then use the windows 8 installer to reformat it. Then I could install windows 8. Whenever I get around to it I plan on reinstalling windows 7 and then upgrading. I tried once but it would not accept my windows 7 key that is on the bottom of my laptop.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 23, 2012)

them I'm out of ideas. I really thought I had hit the nail in the head


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2012)

james888 said:


> I installed it on my laptop which had windows 7 pre installed. I could not just install windows 8. I had to use gparted to delete all partitions and then use the windows 8 installer to reformat it. Then I could install windows 8. Whenever I get around to it I plan on reinstalling windows 7 and then upgrading. I tried once but it would not accept my windows 7 key that is on the bottom of my laptop.



you need to activate via the phone method, to use OEM keys with a retail installer.


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 29, 2012)

voyager1 said:


> So, How can I DL a 64 bit version of 8 on a 32 bit Windows 7 ?



anyone ?


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes but I already tried Win8 and don't like it.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 29, 2012)

voyager1 said:


> anyone ?



I don't think you can. The Upgrade Tool identifies your Windows version and downloads the matching one so you should run the Upgrade Tool on a PC with 64bit Windows. Don't worry, you don't have to install W8 on the spot.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 29, 2012)

You have to get the upgrade from PC with a 64 bit XP, 7 and then save it as a ISO and install it with a clean install on the PC you want.

So I upgraded from PC with W7 64. Then saved the ISO and installed it on another PC clean install that was a 32 bit. 

That's what I did then used the fix on the first page


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jetster said:


> You have to get the upgrade from PC with a 64 bit XP, 7 and then save it as a ISO and install it with a clean install on the PC you want.
> 
> So I upgraded from PC with W7 64. Then saved the ISO and installed it on another PC clean install that was a 32 bit.
> 
> That's what I did then used the fix on the first page



I paid and D-loaded the 32 bit, and installed . If I have the 64 bit downloaded from another comp. Wonder if I can use the serial# I have to install the 64-bit .That is if I use wipe-drive first ?  64 Million dollar  question I guess ? I do have the 64 bit ISO...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 29, 2012)

Use the 64 bit download and serial do a clean install and your good. Then use the fix in the first post. Im not sure about using it on two PCs though. Probably not


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Use the 64 bit download and serial do a clean install and your good. Then use the fix in the first post. Im not sure about using it on two PCs though. Probably not



Yea. I am going to download and pay the 14.99 again, and get a new install number. I just wanted to be sure the 32 bit number will be good to go with 64 Bit install 

Thanks for the reply .


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 29, 2012)

I suppose it's fine then. Retail upgrade versions come with a single serial for both 32 and 64bit.


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 29, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I suppose it's fine then. Retail upgrade versions come with a single serial for both 32 and 64bit.



Cool. Sounds like I'm good to go  then ! Buddy of mine just did a clean install with upgrade
 With a formatted drive first . When he got the 14.99 upgrade he chose to have disks sent to him also. @ dvd's  - One 32bit and One 64 bit ..


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2012)

Drop the pipe man! lol


----------



## Maban (Nov 29, 2012)

It didn't like my Windows 7 upgrade key. Too bad, that was the only way I was going to get Windows 8. I'm sure as hell not spending $65+ on it.


----------



## gorilla (Dec 5, 2012)

*i cant get it to work*

I also can't get it to work, i tried with my pc and my roommate, for two whole days...and every time it asked for win7 serial number. I tried with all the browser availables and no luck.
And i read this forum from 1.... please i need help
Can someone be kind to pm me 2 coupon code?

Please??

Thank you


----------



## ahnurae (Dec 9, 2012)

*Trying to understand upgrade 8*

Hey I'm really trying to understand & have read a bunch, but want to ask you here:
I have Vista Ultimate 32-bit - just did the Windows Compatibility Center, 8 Upgrade Assistant.  It says I have 9 things to review & if I install the upgrade it will help me take care of the things that need attention later.  I then get the 2GB download $39.99 or DVD $14.99.  

If I download is there a coupon/promo code I can use to knock down the $39.99?  Do you suggest download or DVD?  Because the 8 Upgrade Assistant checked my compatibility it will work right?

THANK YOU!


----------

